# jbk strings new thread



## 164343

Hello,We just became a site sponsor and would like to to welcome our past and future customers to feel free post pictures of their strings.
Also be sure to check out our new lightening string series that you will be seeing in this thread.Thank you


----------



## rockdeer

View attachment 1440792
View attachment 1440793
Check out the Threads he made for my son and I. Very happy with them, thanks JBK.


----------



## rodney482

:thumb:


----------



## Tony219er

I have a few sets of Jeff's threads....all of which are top notch! Thank you JBK.


----------



## Tony219er

Btw I thought you were a site sponsor before Jeff?


----------



## IowaSwitchback




----------



## IowaSwitchback




----------



## 164343

Great keep them coming Thanks!!!


----------



## vonhogslayer

LIGHTNING awesome job Jeff thanks!


----------



## 164343

Your welcome!!!Thanks for posting


vonhogslayer said:


> LIGHTNING awesome job Jeff thanks!
> View attachment 1440893
> View attachment 1440894


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Some more:


----------



## BRUKSHOT

and some more:





Hey, how did snake buddy get in there??? LOL! 
He's my little buddy that peeks out of his hole every now and then to watch me shoot! 

He's smilin cuz he likes the looks of the JBK strings too!


----------



## 164343

Great Thanks for posting!!!How are they doing for you?


BRUKSHOT said:


> Some more:


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Fantabulistic!!! Snake buddy thinks so too!


----------



## FlCracker13

Order Sent. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Moose




----------



## 3-d buster x4

strings look great fella's !! i can do without the snake tho lol ...


----------



## vonhogslayer

for my buddies x force


----------



## vonhogslayer

My Ibex!


----------



## vonhogslayer

the Exceed:thumbs_up


----------



## rand_98201

If im thread jacking I apolagize.What are the lightening steries? meaning what makes them different from what you would do normally? Feel free to pm if you don't want to answer on here.


----------



## WCork

Placing an order today!


----------



## dwagoner

rand_98201 said:


> If im thread jacking I apolagize.What are the lightening steries? meaning what makes them different from what you would do normally? Feel free to pm if you don't want to answer on here.


different number of strands of each color for even more customization. see how its mainly red with silver thin streak thru string??? all about customizing to the max, JBK does it pretty well too.........


----------



## 164343

You are not hyjacking at all, dwagoner gave you a great answer..That is just what it is,a 2 color string the one color having a higher stand count then the other.When twisted together they equal the proper number of strands.Thank you for asking


rand_98201 said:


> If im thread jacking I apolagize.What are the lightening steries? meaning what makes them different from what you would do normally? Feel free to pm if you don't want to answer on here.





dwagoner said:


> different number of strands of each color for even more customization. see how its mainly red with silver thin streak thru string??? all about customizing to the max, JBK does it pretty well too.........


----------



## 164343

FlCracker13 said:


> Order Sent. Thanks





WCork said:


> Placing an order today!


Thank you very much for your orders!!!


----------



## Dunk19

JBK's on my Insanity CPX. 8190 threads with about 3000 shots on them now and they are doing great.


----------



## rockdeer

This is awsome guy's. Keep them pics coming. Let's keep this thread at the TOP were it belongs!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## kaj4

Ok my order went out last monday noon to JBK.I received them this monday in the mail!!!  WOW!!!!!!!!!!THANKS A TON!!!!!!!! I might have to have my little buddy Brukster help put them on for me. Then i will post my pic!!!!thank you!!!


----------



## quickcat18

my JBK BCY 8190 that have been on my prime since Early january 2012 and are still perfectly in tune, with tight servings and zero peep movement.


----------



## pavco330




----------



## vonhogslayer

vonhogslayer said:


> LIGHTNING awesome job Jeff thanks!
> View attachment 1440893
> View attachment 1440894


my buddy just saw these in person ...and said he'll be ordering a set of LIGHTNING STRINGS real soon


----------



## Marine96

Back to the top for a great string builder.


----------



## InjunJR




----------



## Bowtoons

Just placed my order for set for my new Carnage. Great strings!!!


----------



## 164343

A big thank you to everyone has posted pic's and to the many who have order!!!


mathewshootr said:


> Just placed my order for set for my new Carnage. Great strings!!!


----------



## Marine96

Try to get some pics up mine and the wifes bow up tonight.


----------



## WCork

Order placed, cant wait to get em!


----------



## timbawolf98

I've got a set of JBK's on my SS, and have been completely impressed. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures at this time, but I'll get some in the next week or two. I'm thinking either flo. green/white or red/white/blue for my new Obsession when it comes in


----------



## teenarcher36

Put a set on my illusion last year and was very pleased. Ill be ordering a set for my alphamax very soon.


----------



## MidFlight

*Another Satisfied Customer*

Been shooting JBK's for several years now...always pleased.

Here are a few pics of recent sets...not the greatest camera work on my end.....


----------



## MidFlight

I even take my JBK's Giraffe Hunting....


----------



## jrdrees

That's a big 3D target!


----------



## 164343

Great thank you and looking forward to building your next set.


timbawolf98 said:


> I've got a set of JBK's on my SS, and have been completely impressed. Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures at this time, but I'll get some in the next week or two. I'm thinking either flo. green/white or red/white/blue for my new Obsession when it comes in


That is great and thank you for posting.


teenarcher36 said:


> Put a set on my illusion last year and was very pleased. Ill be ordering a set for my alphamax very soon.


Nice..Keep up the great work at all these shoots.


MidFlight said:


> I even take my JBK's Giraffe Hunting....


----------



## Marine96

Jeff, do you have any window decals or stickers with your logo on them?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Let's see if I can find some pics.........


----------



## 164343

A bunch of stickers are be made at this very moment..Thanks


Marine96 said:


> Jeff, do you have any window decals or stickers with your logo on them?


----------



## 164343

Lookin good I thought you would have a few.LOL Thanks for posting


Bnbfishin said:


> Let's see if I can find some pics.........


----------



## Bnbfishin

:thumbs_up And please let me know when the decals will be ready!
PM inbound about another string/cable set.


omen said:


> Lookin good I thought you would have a few.LOL Thanks for posting


----------



## Marine96

omen said:


> A bunch of stickers are be made at this very moment..Thanks


Awsome. Let me know when you have some available.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Order mine last Friday. After seeing these pics , can't wait to get them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Will do.Thanks


Marine96 said:


> Awsome. Let me know when you have some available.


----------



## 164343

WMA HUNTER said:


> Order mine last Friday. After seeing these pics , can't wait to get them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then you will be happy to hear that your order is shipping today.Thank you for your order


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Thanks man , that is awesome. Plus real time updates. So JBK = above and beyond what I would expect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vonhogslayer

need decals here too!!


----------



## painless31

Ordered mine on the 13th can't wait to get them......blake


----------



## 164343

Just a little update..everything that was ordered up to monday has shipped.Thank you


----------



## vonhogslayer

sweet!!


----------



## wolbear

Here's some of the Monster 6


----------



## schmel_me

few of mine


----------



## vonhogslayer

ttt for deer season


----------



## BRUKSHOT

ttt


----------



## quickcat18

just ordered another set for my Centroid bcy 8190 black with silver & blue pin strips and silver servings should look good on this black beauty








will post pics once they are installed.


----------



## 164343

That will look great for sure.I also sent you a PM.Thanks


quickcat18 said:


> just ordered another set for my Centroid bcy 8190 black with silver & blue pin strips and silver servings should look good on this black beauty
> View attachment 1444470
> 
> 
> will post pics once they are installed.


----------



## 164343

Just wanted to say,Thank you for all the orders that have been coming in.Also everything that was ordered on Monday will be shipping today,again thank you


----------



## quickcat18

quickcat18 said:


> just ordered another set for my Centroid bcy 8190 black with silver & blue lightening series and silver servings should look good on this black beauty
> View attachment 1444470
> 
> 
> will post pics once they are installed.


Edit: black strings with the lightening series blue and silver accents and silver servings.


----------



## vonhogslayer

those bows are sharp!!


----------



## rockdeer

Great Pic's guy's, but I know there are more out there. Let's keep this rolling. TTT for JBK!


----------



## Kris87

Here's a set of JBK in sunset orange, black, with clear serving. Too bad this is my backup bow, its a lot prettier than my #1 rig.


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Kris87 said:


> Here's a set of JBK in sunset orange, black, with clear serving. Too bad this is my backup bow, its a lot prettier than my #1 rig.
> 
> View attachment 1445715


Wow . Great color choice LOL. I just got mine yesterday. They look great.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for posting pic's of your setups


----------



## vonhogslayer

Lookin good


----------



## onemelo1

High Country Speed Pro x10

Thanks Jeff strings look great

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 164343

You are welcome!!!And thank you for posting..


onemelo1 said:


> High Country Speed Pro x10
> 
> Thanks Jeff strings look great
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ontarget7

Here are a few more pics


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Here is a set, i will post pics of new rig with another set made by jeff once its done. His work is top notch, and lead times are fast. Customer service is the best i have seen.


----------



## loujo61

I got no pics but I just got my JBK Silver Series strings for my Vendetta XL and WOW are they nice! The bow specked out perfect, servings are tight and in the right places, no peep rotation, and the bow seems quieter than ever (I let them choose the material). This is my second set of JBKs, I also had a set of Gold Series made for my PSE Freak and they were perfect too.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for posting,glad to see you are up and running after the relocation.


ontarget7 said:


> Here are a few more pics


Great thanks and really looking forward to seeing that latest one.


MELLY-MEL said:


> Here is a set, i will post pics of new rig with another set made by jeff once its done. His work is top notch, and lead times are fast. Customer service is the best i have seen.
> View attachment 1446664
> View attachment 1446665


Glad you are liking the strings,If you can sometime post up some pics I would like to see them.


loujo61 said:


> I got no pics but I just got my JBK Silver Series strings for my Vendetta XL and WOW are they nice! The bow specked out perfect, servings are tight and in the right places, no peep rotation, and the bow seems quieter than ever (I let them choose the material). This is my second set of JBKs, I also had a set of Gold Series made for my PSE Freak and they were perfect too.


----------



## dwagoner

quickcat18 said:


> just ordered another set for my Centroid bcy 8190 black with silver & blue pin strips and silver servings should look good on this black beauty
> View attachment 1444470
> 
> 
> will post pics once they are installed.


need some close ups of that string pls....


----------



## Standbanger

Put some on my Reezen quiet and have not moved, left cam a smidge over rotated but no movement so I set it back to spec. exceptional strings and cables with quick turn around very high expectations for future orders


----------



## MidFlight

here is a bump just because Jeff is a great guy and always willing to help.....thanks Jeff!


----------



## vonhogslayer

hope mine show up today so I can post pics of them on the new toy......


----------



## teenarcher36

omen said:


> A bunch of stickers are be made at this very moment..Thanks


I'd also like a window decal when they get made!


----------



## 164343

Not a problem.Thank you


teenarcher36 said:


> I'd also like a window decal when they get made!


----------



## dwagoner

teenarcher36 said:


> I'd also like a window decal when they get made!


yeah me too.......pls


----------



## FlCracker13

I recieved mine today in under a week. This is my 2nd set of JBK strings and they are unreal. This was the 1st time ever that I didn't have to add or take away twists in the strings to tune my bow. They came in dead perfect. Orange speckle/white speckle with grey serving on a Elite Z28. Thanks again


----------



## 164343

dwagoner said:


> yeah me too.......pls


lol


----------



## 164343

Glad to hear they are what you expected and thank you for posting.Keep in touch


FlCracker13 said:


> I recieved mine today in under a week. This is my 2nd set of JBK strings and they are unreal. This was the 1st time ever that I didn't have to add or take away twists in the strings to tune my bow. They came in dead perfect. Orange speckle/white speckle with grey serving on a Elite Z28. Thanks again


----------



## vinny9080

JBK strings came on my Ross XD from the factory!


----------



## painless31

Got mine today will have them installed tomorrow.....Blake


----------



## ontarget7

Here is a couple more. I will follow up with pics of them installed after tuning.


----------



## timbawolf98

ontarget7 said:


> Here is a couple more. I will follow up with pics of them installed after tuning.


I've got the same red/gold combo on my SS, matches perfectly with my red modules. I'm going to get some pictures this evening to post


----------



## timbawolf98

Here are a few pictures I took before dark, got out of work later than expected so I didn't get to take the quality of pictures I had hoped for


----------



## 164343

Looking forward to hear forward to your findings


ontarget7 said:


> Here is a couple more. I will follow up with pics of them installed after tuning.


Looking good,thank for posting


timbawolf98 said:


> Here are a few pictures I took before dark, got out of work later than expected so I didn't get to take the quality of pictures I had hoped for


----------



## vonhogslayer

New lightening series on da longbow!


----------



## quickcat18

i need to put the final touches on my new set of Black strings with silver lighting & silver servings (i decided against the blue this time) I think the silver lighting look real good with my bow. once i get a chance i will post some pics for everyone to see.


----------



## Iabow

Just got a set of strings today ordered the evening of the 22nd. 5 days and they were in my hands, wow! 

Want to thank Jeff for answering all my questions and being extremely courteous (a big reason why I chose his strings). I have had 2 other sets of after market strings and with both sets I always had issues getting all the specs right on my Hoyt Vtec, (pain in the butt, strings made to long). Well to my astonishment I put the strings on and boom everything was almost perfect in spec, just need a twist to the buss. I have not had a chance to shoot it yet but I am a extremely happy customer so far. Thank you Jeff!


----------



## dwagoner

I can tell you this, if Jeff can stand talking with me on the phone for 10 min then he can do it for ANYONE else !!! I can guarantee you that, since im always cracking jokes and such LOL 

Hes pretty nice guy too...........Just wish i could be on his staff, hes denied my app like 3 times already, maybe ill just put on in for Jeremys custom strings........


----------



## 164343

You are very welcome!!!!Glad you are happy with them so far,keep me posted.Thanks


Iabow said:


> Just got a set of strings today ordered the evening of the 22nd. 5 days and they were in my hands, wow!
> 
> Want to thank Jeff for answering all my questions and being extremely courteous (a big reason why I chose his strings). I have had 2 other sets of after market strings and with both sets I always had issues getting all the specs right on my Hoyt Vtec, (pain in the butt, strings made to long). Well to my astonishment I put the strings on and boom everything was almost perfect in spec, just need a twist to the buss. I have not had a chance to shoot it yet but I am a extremely happy customer so far. Thank you Jeff!


----------



## 164343

Ya I do not mind speaking with you on the phone,is all the time we spend is 10 min.And for the staff app,lol you know why.Chat soon I'am sure


dwagoner said:


> I can tell you this, if Jeff can stand talking with me on the phone for 10 min then he can do it for ANYONE else !!! I can guarantee you that, since im always cracking jokes and such LOL
> 
> Hes pretty nice guy too...........Just wish i could be on his staff, hes denied my app like 3 times already, maybe ill just put on in for Jeremys custom strings........


----------



## attackone

my new blue & gold strings from JBK, with my trinity archery crosses :tongue:


----------



## schmel_me

Another set coming for me. Blue/white 8190 w/blue servings on a blue fusion hoyt. pics to follow when i get them.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for the order and please do post a pic..


schmel_me said:


> Another set coming for me. Blue/white 8190 w/blue servings on a blue fusion hoyt. pics to follow when i get them.


----------



## Bowtoons

Have another set coming for my Carnage. Didn't really care for the looks of the green. Went with Black and flo. orange lightening. I'm really pushing it. Our season opens OCT.1 .


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Here are some pics of my "forest green" Revenge...complete with JBK threads on her!


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

Nice!!


----------



## 164343

You will be all set they have shipped.Thank you


mathewshootr said:


> Have another set coming for my Carnage. Didn't really care for the looks of the green. Went with Black and flo. orange lightening. I'm really pushing it. Our season opens OCT.1 .


----------



## 164343

Looks great!!!How does this bow shoot for you?Thanks for posting


BRUKSHOT said:


> Here are some pics of my "forest green" Revenge...complete with JBK threads on her!


----------



## Bowtoons

omen said:


> You will be all set they have shipped.Thank you


Your the man!:thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18

here are my black & silver lighting series strings with silver servings on my Black Prime Centroid, Strings look great and tune up perfectly & i love the look of the lighting, i think it it looks sweet. thanks again Jeff


----------



## Bowtoons

omen said:


> You will be all set they have shipped.Thank you


Go them today. If you havn't checked out the lightening series folks. You really need to. Awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

Looks great thank you for posting!!


quickcat18 said:


> here are my black & silver lighting series strings with silver servings on my Black Prime Centroid, Strings look great and tune up perfectly & i love the look of the lighting, i think it it looks sweet. thanks again Jeff
> 
> View attachment 1465115
> View attachment 1465116
> 
> View attachment 1465117
> View attachment 1465118
> 
> View attachment 1465119
> View attachment 1465121


----------



## 164343

Glad you like them!!!


mathewshootr said:


> Go them today. If you havn't checked out the lightening series folks. You really need to. Awesome:thumbs_up


----------



## Pancho Villa

Bought 2 sets of red and black in 8190 for both my Centroids. JBK makes awesome strings!!!


----------



## BRUKSHOT

omen said:


> Looks great!!!How does this bow shoot for you?Thanks for posting


It is shooting fantastic! I shot an average of 10.6 points out of 12 points max for each target...bowhunter class with my actual hunting bow...Forest Green Revenge...30 targets, at Chain O Lakes last weekend! Shot a 318 total score out of 360 possible. I'm happy!!! LOL!


----------



## Alaska at heart

I don't have photos yet, but Quickcat and I just put a new set of JBK 8190 strings on my Athens/HGO R120 Thursday night and they are SWEET! The color combo (black/red and silver) is awesome and the strings were perfectly in specs. After getting them installed, we put it on the draw board and they were spot on at every check point. Once we got the peep installed the the Ripcord attached, my groups were very good and bare shaft tuning was a breeze. I shot it outside tonight out to 40 and finished with a BH to do the "acid test". If season was open, I would be heading to the woods with full confidence in my setup. The peep has not moved a millimeter since we tied it in. Thanks Jeff for outstanding service and craftsmanship on my new JBK string set! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

Glad the strings are doing well for you.Thanks for sharing


Pancho Villa said:


> Bought 2 sets of red and black in 8190 for both my Centroids. JBK makes awesome strings!!!


----------



## 164343

Great job keep it up!!!!


BRUKSHOT said:


> It is shooting fantastic! I shot an average of 10.6 points out of 12 points max for each target...bowhunter class with my actual hunting bow...Forest Green Revenge...30 targets, at Chain O Lakes last weekend! Shot a 318 total score out of 360 possible. I'm happy!!! LOL!


----------



## 164343

Glad they worked out for you.Looking forward to seeing some pic's.Thanks for posting


Alaska at heart said:


> I don't have photos yet, but Quickcat and I just put a new set of JBK 8190 strings on my Athens/HGO R120 Thursday night and they are SWEET! The color combo (black/red and silver) is awesome and the strings were perfectly in specs. After getting them installed, we put it on the draw board and they were spot on at every check point. Once we got the peep installed the the Ripcord attached, my groups were very good and bare shaft tuning was a breeze. I shot it outside tonight out to 40 and finished with a BH to do the "acid test". If season was open, I would be heading to the woods with full confidence in my setup. The peep has not moved a millimeter since we tied it in. Thanks Jeff for outstanding service and craftsmanship on my new JBK string set! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## redneckarcher33

my set of jbk's.8190 flo-green and black.GREAT STRINGS!took this 8 point opening day.


----------



## IowaSwitchback




----------



## 164343

Glad you like the strings and nice deer.Thanks for posting!!


redneckarcher33 said:


> my set of jbk's.8190 flo-green and black.GREAT STRINGS!took this 8 point opening day.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Mt Berry/Silver "Gold Serving"
Jeff this New serveing is like a rock..:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtoons

Black and orange lightening series.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

Here are some pics of my reezen with the new JBK gold series serving!! Amazing strings here, perfect strings and no peep rotation, NONE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## schmel_me

Once i get some time to put on the new limbs and these babies.


----------



## Mr.Moose

IowaSwitchback said:


> Mt Berry/Silver "Gold Serving"
> Jeff this New serveing is like a rock..:thumbs_up


You miss that long shot you may take out the neighbors propane tank...:tongue:


----------



## retrieverfishin

Here are a couple of the bows that I have had Jeff put strings on. Best out there IMO!


----------



## rockdeer

*Here's a set of JBK Lightning Series that I installed on a friends Bow
View attachment 1471433
View attachment 1471436
View attachment 1471437
*


----------



## 164343

Lookin good Thanks for posting..


rockdeer said:


> *Here's a set of JBK Lightning Series that I installed on a friends Bow
> View attachment 1471433
> View attachment 1471436
> View attachment 1471437
> *


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Very sweet setups!!!


----------



## hutchies

How is turn around time?


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump for a good feller and some awesome looking rigs.

Skeet.


----------



## 164343

Starting Monday we will be down to a 5 day turn around.Thanks


hutchies said:


> How is turn around time?


----------



## red02f4i

Red with Black lightning with clear serving on my vector 35.


----------



## hutchies

Just put in my first order with you guys. Run a bow shop out of home on the side. All goes well you will be seeing alot more orders.


----------



## Belicoso

rockdeer said:


> *Here's a set of JBK Lightning Series that I installed on a friends Bow
> View attachment 1471433
> View attachment 1471436
> View attachment 1471437
> *


Supra UF nice............waiting for mine.


----------



## pacnate

What's the deal with the "Lightning Series" strings? I'm wanting a little black in with some red and white strings....is this it? Or is it just where you get more of one color than the other?


----------



## 164343

The lightning series is a two color string set.More of one color then the other.Thanks for asking


pacnate said:


> What's the deal with the "Lightning Series" strings? I'm wanting a little black in with some red and white strings....is this it? Or is it just where you get more of one color than the other?


----------



## hutchies

Looks good man............I will be ordering more. Super turn around time and zero creep.


----------



## quickcat18

pacnate said:


> What's the deal with the "Lightning Series" strings? I'm wanting a little black in with some red and white strings....is this it? Or is it just where you get more of one color than the other?


Jeff can get you some sweet red & white with some black strings for sure.


----------



## quickcat18

it is good to be in the woods will try to get a better pic but my black and silver lighting strings are ready for some action


----------



## berry79

Got my strings on my bow. Man, these are nice. Bow was right in spec, no need to adjust anything. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for posting...Glad they are what you were hoping for,hope you enjoy them.
Thanks Jeff


berry79 said:


> Got my strings on my bow. Man, these are nice. Bow was right in spec, no need to adjust anything. Thanks again Jeff.
> View attachment 1489906
> 
> View attachment 1489908
> 
> View attachment 1489909


----------



## pacnate

Just wanted to say thanks to Jeff for working with me with my strings. I'll post pics when I get them back from him. My cam wasn't completely clear of burrs and was cutting the serving. Completely my fault but Jeff offered to fix them and get them back to me before season. Great guy. I ended up getting the cams completely replaced so they'll b ready for some new threads when the strings get back. Wait til y'all see these threads. They are sweet!


----------



## pacnate

Just wanted to say thanks to Jeff for working with me with my strings. I'll post pics when I get them back from him. My cam wasn't completely clear of burrs and was cutting the serving. Completely my fault but Jeff offered to fix them and get them back to me before season. Great guy. I ended up getting the cams completely replaced so they'll b ready for some new threads when the strings get back. Wait til y'all see these threads. They are sweet!


----------



## MidFlight

Long time JBK User and still always pleased with the service and product from JBK

Here is a deer taken yesterday with my favorite combo...JBK Strings on a Hoyt Bow....


----------



## 164343

You are welcome!!!glad you will have this straighten out soon.Looking forward to see the pic's..
Thanks
Jeff


pacnate said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Jeff for working with me with my strings. I'll post pics when I get them back from him. My cam wasn't completely clear of burrs and was cutting the serving. Completely my fault but Jeff offered to fix them and get them back to me before season. Great guy. I ended up getting the cams completely replaced so they'll b ready for some new threads when the strings get back. Wait til y'all see these threads. They are sweet!


----------



## 164343

Nice looking deer happy for you and thanks for posting.
Jeff


MidFlight said:


> Long time JBK User and still always pleased with the service and product from JBK
> 
> Here is a deer taken yesterday with my favorite combo...JBK Strings on a Hoyt Bow....


----------



## MidFlight

omen said:


> Nice looking deer happy for you and thanks for posting.
> Jeff


Thank you Sir.


----------



## rj40

Bump


----------



## pacnate

Thanks to Jeff for all the help with my Bama strings!


----------



## quickcat18

Back up for a great strings, CS and for Jeff being a great guy.


----------



## quickcat18

bump


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump for a good product from a good fella. 


Skeet.


----------



## Iabow

Just want to thank you Jeff. Been shooting the strings for a while and absolutely love them, awesome guy doing awesome work.
Here is that buck I was joking about, picture isn't the best but I went to processing him right after and didn't have a lot of time with the temps.
Anyways thank you again, I'm one happy camper, though you can't tell from the picture.


----------



## schmel_me

Love that retro treebark camo!


----------



## quickcat18

picks of the silver and green string with silver servings and matching limb driver cord, that i just put on the first bow that i have tuned since starting my tuning business.

strings were great as usual and that is why i use JBK


----------



## Skeeter 58

I just put in my order today for a set of sunset orange and silver strings. 

Jeff is a good fella for sure. Had the pleasure of speaking on the phone with him for a while today.:thumbs_up

Skeet.


----------



## Iabow

schmel_me said:


> Love that retro treebark camo!


Thanks bud, one of my favorites as well. Hard to find anymore.


----------



## 164343

You are welcome!!!And that is a fine looking deer.Hope the strings serve you well keep in touch.
Thank you


Iabow said:


> Just want to thank you Jeff. Been shooting the strings for a while and absolutely love them, awesome guy doing awesome work.
> Here is that buck I was joking about, picture isn't the best but I went to processing him right after and didn't have a lot of time with the temps.
> Anyways thank you again, I'm one happy camper, though you can't tell from the picture.


----------



## 164343

They sure do look nice on that bow.Thanks for posting and I am sure you will be doing more of these.
Thanks


quickcat18 said:


> picks of the silver and green string with silver servings and matching limb driver cord, that i just put on the first bow that i have tuned since starting my tuning business.
> 
> strings were great as usual and that is why i use JBK
> 
> View attachment 1540938
> 
> View attachment 1540939


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order and it was a pleasure speaking with you as well.
Thanks


Skeeter 58 said:


> I just put in my order today for a set of sunset orange and silver strings.
> 
> Jeff is a good fella for sure. Had the pleasure of speaking on the phone with him for a while today.:thumbs_up
> 
> Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump for the morning.


----------



## jwg1976

Put my first set of JBK's on a Genetix I just recently finished rebuilding....Great quality and just took a twist or two to get the bow into time....They are green black spec and brown black spec with clear servings


----------



## 164343

They look great on that bow.Thank you for posting!!!


jwg1976 said:


> Put my first set of JBK's on a Genetix I just recently finished rebuilding....Great quality and just took a twist or two to get the bow into time....They are green black spec and brown black spec with clear servings
> View attachment 1544966
> 
> View attachment 1544968


----------



## Skeeter 58

Great looking threads! Grats.


----------



## Tn10point

Hey Jeff, i just sent payment for a set of strings. For my sons 2012 Wrath. Looking forward to using your strings agin. As soon as the holidays is over i will be ordering a set for my 2013 Wrath SHO.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order and looking forward to building for you.Have a great day!!


Tn10point said:


> Hey Jeff, i just sent payment for a set of strings. For my sons 2012 Wrath. Looking forward to using your strings agin. As soon as the holidays is over i will be ordering a set for my 2013 Wrath SHO.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler

Just got my new Black Cherry & Yellow 8190's from Jeff. Put em on and here's how they look...

View attachment 1551225
View attachment 1551226
View attachment 1551227


----------



## loujo61

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Just got my new Black Cherry & Yellow 8190's from Jeff. Put em on and here's how they look...
> 
> View attachment 1551225
> View attachment 1551226
> View attachment 1551227


How bout a close up there Bigshot.


----------



## 164343

Looks great!!!!Thanks for posting


3D Pinwheeler said:


> Just got my new Black Cherry & Yellow 8190's from Jeff. Put em on and here's how they look...
> 
> View attachment 1551225
> View attachment 1551226
> View attachment 1551227


----------



## dwagoner

3D Pinwheeler said:


> Just got my new Black Cherry & Yellow 8190's from Jeff. Put em on and here's how they look...
> 
> View attachment 1551225
> View attachment 1551226
> View attachment 1551227


nice unique color combo, i like that.....


----------



## Tn10point

My sons Wrath with black/ flo. green 8190. Thanks Jeff you did another awsome job.


















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaded

Some nice looking strings.


----------



## 164343

Glad you like them and thanks for posting.


Tn10point said:


> My sons Wrath with black/ flo. green 8190. Thanks Jeff you did another awsome job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 164343

Thank you!!


chaded said:


> Some nice looking strings.


----------



## 164343

Hello everyone,just wanted to let you all know that our 2013 prices are,70.00per set.If you would like speed nocks it is a extra 5.00.We are backing all our strings with a 24month guarantee on serving separation and creep.You visit our website..www.jbkstrings.com for info.


----------



## ontarget7

Thanks Jeff on the last set for an Invasion the strings where very good with zero stretch. Invasion came in at 3 fps over IBO as well

Here is a bump for a good string builder 

Shane


----------



## 164343

Nice glad to see they are working out well for you.And thank you for posting.


ontarget7 said:


> Thanks Jeff on the last set for an Invasion the strings where very good with zero stretch. Invasion came in at 3 fps over IBO as well
> 
> Here is a bump for a good string builder
> 
> Shane


----------



## Sticks N Strings

Just wanted to give a free bump to a great guy and some awesome strings!!!!


----------



## berry79

Just a follow up on my JBK bowstrings. They are doing great. Been shooting them for a few months now and there has been zero peep rotation on my bowmadness 3G. I know I've seen post were people were having issues with the bowmadness not being served over the top cam and having to use a tube aligner on their peep. If you're having this issue and want a tubeless peep, give Jeff's strings a try. These are rock solid strings from someone with excellent customer service.


----------



## 164343

Glad to see everything is working out great for you.Thank you for the update and if you need anything,you know to reach me.
Thanks


berry79 said:


> Just a follow up on my JBK bowstrings. They are doing great. Been shooting them for a few months now and there has been zero peep rotation on my bowmadness 3G. I know I've seen post were people were having issues with the bowmadness not being served over the top cam and having to use a tube aligner on their peep. If you're having this issue and want a tubeless peep, give Jeff's strings a try. These are rock solid strings from someone with excellent customer service.
> View attachment 1564772
> 
> View attachment 1564773
> 
> View attachment 1564774


----------



## jamiebuck

Thank you jeff for the strings they look awesome ,And thank you for answering my questions with a speedy reply and fast service. looking forward to getting them on my bow and start shooting again.


----------



## 164343

Not a problem at all!!Hope you enjoy them and if you have any issue's let me know.
Thank you


jamiebuck said:


> Thank you jeff for the strings they look awesome ,And thank you for answering my questions with a speedy reply and fast service. looking forward to getting them on my bow and start shooting again.


----------



## flair

Got my Lighting strings installed today and they look awesome! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 164343

Nice glad you like them!!!


----------



## hunterdan49

just for future use


----------



## IowaSwitchback

Lighting Strings did I miss something?


----------



## jamiebuck

omen said:


> Not a problem at all!!Hope you enjoy them and if you have any issue's let me know.
> Thank you


Sure will :shade:


----------



## 164343

Lightning series are 20strands of one color and four of another.Also sent you a PM..Thanks


IowaSwitchback said:


> Lighting Strings did I miss something?


----------



## schmel_me

Just wanted to give super thanks to Jeff again. I think this is my 8th set of strings or so from JBK and they are perfect as usual. I called Jeff to get a idea of how long to get them. I was thinking they would be here wed/thursday this week but to my suprise they showed up saturday! 
Now that is customer service! thanks again. Will get some pics up soon.


----------



## 164343

You are very welcome!!!Looking forward to seeing them.
Thanks


schmel_me said:


> Just wanted to give super thanks to Jeff again. I think this is my 8th set of strings or so from JBK and they are perfect as usual. I called Jeff to get a idea of how long to get them. I was thinking they would be here wed/thursday this week but to my suprise they showed up saturday!
> Now that is customer service! thanks again. Will get some pics up soon.


----------



## Tn10point

Here is another awesome set of JBK strings in 8190 . I put these on my buddies Wrath SHO.

















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tn10point

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. The pics looked great on my phone.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Heading to your website now to order a set of strings/cables for a 2012 Maitland Zeus G3. Please let me know if there are any issues. 
Thanks!
Bill


omen said:


> Hello everyone,just wanted to let you all know that our 2013 prices are,70.00per set.If you would like speed nocks it is a extra 5.00.We are backing all our strings with a 24month guarantee on serving separation and creep.You visit our website..www.jbkstrings.com for info.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order..We do not for see any issue's,if something should come up I will be in touch with you.
Thank you


Bnbfishin said:


> Heading to your website now to order a set of strings/cables for a 2012 Maitland Zeus G3. Please let me know if there are any issues.
> Thanks!
> Bill


----------



## MidFlight

just wanted to drop in and make sure Jeff is still building great strings...........i have a set on my Carbon Matrix going on a year now, still as good as the day I installed them....I may order another set just for good measure and a color change.....keep up the great work JBK!


----------



## babydeuce

Patiently waiting for mine...ordered them sunday, can't wait to get them!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Got the notification today that my strings are ready to ship


----------



## Gcs13

Anybody got any pics of blue string? Maybe in blue/silver, blue/black, or just blue/blue


----------



## mattheww1377

Man Jeff I will try to post a few...


----------



## mattheww1377

A few more ...


----------



## mattheww1377

a couple of these bows had over 1000 shots on the string when the pic. was taken... the GT500 I ask Jeff to match the camo and acc., the bronze, tan and green combo he made was perfect.. The black,brown,and green matched the Max 1 Judge just as good... Thanks Jeff for building the best strings on the market .... Looking forward to many more years of shooting JBK strings...


----------



## 4by4buck

got mine put on today. waiting on some flo green dloop to finish setting them up. as long as jbk makes strings he will have my business


----------



## 164343

Thanks for posting the pic and looking forward to working with you in the future.


4by4buck said:


> got mine put on today. waiting on some flo green dloop to finish setting them up. as long as jbk makes strings he will have my business
> View attachment 1584799
> View attachment 1584800


----------



## Bnbfishin

Jeff, these came out great. Thanks for another quality set of strings :thumbs_up I'll bust out the other camera and see if I can't get some nice pictures taken.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Let's see how these look. Colors are Black Cherry, Red and Flame with Red serving. PM inbound to you Jeff.


----------



## BRUKSHOT

Now..."That" is sharp lookin!


----------



## babydeuce

Received my strings on Friday, that is 5 days from order to my door...pretty damn good!

Had my strings installed today, and put about 100 shots on them without any peep rotation or issues.

All I can say is WoW! Serving looked incredible, everything was tight, much better than the Winners Choice I normally shoot. The tech that installed my strings is a builder himself, and is extremely critical or other manufacturers strings. He was very impressed with the quality, and that is saying a lot! JBK has my business from now on.

Please excuse the crappy pictures....Mountain Berry and Black Cherry, but the flash makes it look a bit pinkish...these strings look phenomenal in person.

Jack


----------



## berry79

Bnbfishin said:


> Let's see how these look. Colors are Black Cherry, Red and Flame with Red serving. PM inbound to you Jeff.


Man, those colors look nice. Jeff does some awesome work.


----------



## ccriley6

Bump for great string/cable .....top notch here...:thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for the comments and posting of your set ups.


----------



## Tn10point

Just got these today. JBK in 8190 red/silver with clear serving. Thanks jeff as always they look great. I wish Hoyt would hurry and get my Spyder Turbo to me. So i can install the strings.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bnbfishin

Tn10 Red and silver is always a good combo! A couple more shots of my set. Hopefully these pics came out a little better. Colors again are Black Cherry, Red and Flame with Red serving.


----------



## cnvf250

I just ordered a set for my Assassin. Jeff was great to to talk with me. I finally got answers to my questions about 8190 vs the other strings. He was very patient with a newbie. I have full faith the strings will be as good strings can be. I will post a picture when I get them.


----------



## 164343

You are very welcome!!!!Post up a pic when you get them on.


Tn10point said:


> Just got these today. JBK in 8190 red/silver with clear serving. Thanks jeff as always they look great. I wish Hoyt would hurry and get my Spyder Turbo to me. So i can install the strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 164343

I really do like this combo,thank you for posting it..


Bnbfishin said:


> Tn10 Red and silver is always a good combo! A couple more shots of my set. Hopefully these pics came out a little better. Colors again are Black Cherry, Red and Flame with Red serving.


----------



## 164343

It was my pleasure speaking with you and thank you for your order!!


cnvf250 said:


> I just ordered a set for my Assassin. Jeff was great to to talk with me. I finally got answers to my questions about 8190 vs the other strings. He was very patient with a newbie. I have full faith the strings will be as good strings can be. I will post a picture when I get them.


----------



## canon

I need help with the pricing on your web site. What is the price for a set of strings and cabels in 8190 for a 2007 diamond black ice? Thanks for your time.


----------



## 164343

Not a problem..You would want to select the 1,2 or 3 color option for 70.00 and should your bow have speed nocks and you would like them.On the check out page you can click on the tab and this well add them to the cart.Thank you


canon said:


> I need help with the pricing on your web site. What is the price for a set of strings and cabels in 8190 for a 2007 diamond black ice? Thanks for your time.


----------



## 4by4buck

Some better pictures of my JBK threads


----------



## 4by4buck

would somebody mind helping me out and rotating them....thanks


----------



## berry79

4by4buck said:


> would somebody mind helping me out and rotating them....thanks


----------



## teenarcher36

Another satisfied customer


----------



## 308ruger

Bnbfishin said:


> Tn10 Red and silver is always a good combo! A couple more shots of my set. Hopefully these pics came out a little better. Colors again are Black Cherry, Red and Flame with Red serving.


nice color combo. are these 8190 or 452x?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Thanks I believe they are 8190.


308ruger said:


> nice color combo. are these 8190 or 452x?


----------



## quickcat18

Here are some fresh JBK strings on a Bow i jsut set up and tuned for AT member Alaska at Heart 

Strings are BCY 8190 black -50% Silver 25% & Orange 25% with silver servings. they turned out great and very sharp looking.


----------



## quickcat18

here are a couple other bows i have tuned with JBK strings (the only strings is use) 

Silver & green with silver servings 














Teal & Kiwi with clear servings


----------



## Alaska at heart

The photo of my Centroid with the new *JBK* strings does not do justice to the appearance in any stretch of the imagination. G5 uses a blue accent on their bows and I am not overly fond of blue, so I ordered my JBK strings with an orange accent which would be highlighted by matching custom sling colors. Since the grip is gray and black instead of blue and black, the orange "pops" with just the right amount of color without looking gawdy. They were perfectly in specs when quickcat installed them and only required a very slight adjustment after some shooting to be spot-on when cam tuning later in the afternoon. Of course my peep has been rock solid. Once again, Jeff has nailed it and continues to be one of the best string builders in the business. Thanks Omen!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18

Strings & tune for a 2013 Prime Impact 
Blue with black lighting and silver servings ( pictures do not do them justice) 






















other set Black with silver lighting and silver servings and one set of Black, white & silver will post pics when bows are finished.


----------



## Tn10point

I ordered another set of JBK strings for my buddyies Elite Hunter. I will post pics when i get them on.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 308ruger

Here's my new strings on my Mission Endeavor. 8190 lightning strings sunset orange and black cherry with black servings. 

My first ever set of custom strings, Jeff was great answering all my questions, and much patience.
View attachment 1619840


----------



## Breathn

looking good bro...nice work


----------



## 164343

Hey thanks Bro!!Nice chatting with you yesterday.


----------



## Skeeter 58

quickcat18 said:


> Strings & tune for a 2013 Prime Impact
> Blue with black lighting and silver servings ( pictures do not do them justice)
> View attachment 1619589
> 
> View attachment 1619584
> 
> View attachment 1619587
> 
> 
> other set Black with silver lighting and silver servings and one set of Black, white & silver will post pics when bows are finished.
> View attachment 1619588



Like the blue and black. Looks very bright. I have a set of those on the war now. 

Jeff is the builds some great strings for sure. 

Happy Shooting. 

Skeet.


----------



## loujo61

Best strings and service out there.


----------



## Dbrisc

My set just got here in the mail! I'll take some pics when I get them set up. I'm sure the pics won't do them justice though they look great!


----------



## Tn10point

Here is a set of 8190 that I put on my buddies 2010 Z28 today. Thanks Jeff for another awesome string.
















Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dbrisc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenpoint55

omen said:


> Hello,We just became a site sponsor and would like to to welcome our past and future customers to feel free post pictures of their strings.
> Also be sure to check out our new lightening string series that you will be seeing in this thread.Thank you


You make an awesome crossbow string also.


----------



## vtbowhunter3

Jeff makes great strings have now got 4 sets great quality no issues. Here is my invasion with 8190 flo green white. Will post some other bows I've done soon.


----------



## InjunJR




----------



## BeauBowhunter

Just wanted to drop by and tell ya how awesome your strings are Jeff! I think a little too good since I haven't needed another one yet


----------



## JHENS87

New set of JBK's to support the cause


----------



## RuntCX2

I ordered a set of 8190's in blue, teal and kiwi serving 3-29-13. I like odd ball color combo's.


----------



## BeauBowhunter

What is the most shots anyone has got out of their JBK Strings without any stretch?? I'm up to over 5,500


----------



## Skeeter 58

BeauBowhunter said:


> What is the most shots anyone has got out of their JBK Strings without any stretch?? I'm up to over 5,500


Is that with 8190?


----------



## retrieverfishin

Here is a pic of the GT500 strings that he did for me. Hands down the best looking string set I have ever seen. Great work and highly recommend Jeff!


----------



## BeauBowhunter

Skeeter 58 said:


> Is that with 8190?


I honestly don't remember, I got it from Jeff about 5years ago and have been shooting it ever since.


----------



## quickcat18

TTT - will be posting some more pics soon.


----------



## ilhunter997

For all you guys who have tried both, do you like 8190 or 452x better?


----------



## ilhunter997

Ttt


----------



## Sticks N Strings

*My threads*

Here is a pic of my JBK Threads and the shirt I had made. Ive got to get better pics of my bow. By far the best strings on the planet!!!!


----------



## zmanastronomy

Here are my Yellow , red and silver with red serving string from JBK. After 500 shots, the peep is right were it was from the first shot.
8190 all the way.

View attachment 1637998
View attachment 1637999
View attachment 1638000
View attachment 1638001


----------



## ilhunter997

Nice threads! Any other opinions on 8190 or 452?


----------



## zmanastronomy

I can tell you that the 452 will fuzz up faster and the colors aren't as vibrant.


----------



## ilhunter997

Thanks I'm leaning towards 8190!


----------



## BeauBowhunter

Sticks N Strings said:


> Here is a pic of my JBK Threads and the shirt I had made. Ive got to get better pics of my bow. By far the best strings on the planet!!!!


Nice shirt!


----------



## Bowtoons

I just received my new black and flo yellow lightening series 8190's. Once again.......awesome strings:thumbs_up


----------



## Alaska at heart

I have had JBK strings on every compound bow I've owned since returning to wheels in the fall of 2010. Every one has been spot on in specs and peep rotation is a thing of the past. The last two sets I ordered were 8190 for an Athens Recluse and Prime Centroid, with very good results thus far. I've only had the Prime for about 6 weeks and ordered my JBK strings before it even arrived from the fellow I purchased it from via the AT classifieds. The color combo and specs were predictably accurate and the peep has been perfectly square since we set it up. After I shoot it some more, I will report back on 8190 but the Athens had them for 6 months and was right in specs.


----------



## jschins

ordered my set last week, cant wait to get them on and shooting with all the good things i have heard about them. 

Thanks for your help Jeff,
Jerry


----------



## Cheese1

I installed these JBK's on my 2013 Prime Impact. Had them served through the I-glide area. It works out well like this. Great people over at JBK :thumbs_up


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

Just sold this bow, I am gonna miss them awesome strings!!!!!!!!!


DeepRiverHunter said:


> View attachment 1468705
> View attachment 1468707
> View attachment 1468717
> View attachment 1468719
> View attachment 1468725
> Here are some pics of my reezen with the new JBK gold series serving!! Amazing strings here, perfect strings and no peep rotation, NONE!!:thumbs_up


----------



## quickcat18

Cheese1 said:


> I installed these JBK's on my 2013 Prime Impact. Had them served through the I-glide area. It works out well like this. Great people over at JBK :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 1639603


those look great


----------



## quickcat18

Cheese1 said:


> I installed these JBK's on my 2013 Prime Impact. Had them served through the I-glide area. It works out well like this. Great people over at JBK :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 1639603


those look great


----------



## Cheese1

Pictures don't do justice. In person it looks killer. Thanks again Quickcat18.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Looks good. Congrats to you.


----------



## Cheese1

another set without black, just flo orange and royal blue.


Cheese1 said:


> I installed these JBK's on my 2013 Prime Impact. Had them served through the I-glide area. It works out well like this. Great people over at JBK :thumbs_up
> 
> View attachment 1639603


----------



## quickcat18

here is a set of JBK BCY 8190 silver and sunset orange with silver servings.


----------



## Kahkon

I heard through the grapevine :shade: JBK had a few chap-stick size string snot he was giving out with some of his strings. Any feedback on the "string snot" from anyone who has received it?


----------



## Kahkon

Bump for some cool threads!!


----------



## RuntCX2

Kahkon said:


> I heard through the grapevine :shade: JBK had a few chap-stick size string snot he was giving out with some of his strings. Any feedback on the "string snot" from anyone who has received it?


I got some when I got my string's from Jeff. Haven't used it yet.
8190 blue,teal and kiwi serving


----------



## kaj4

Bump gor a great guy!!!!     thank you! !


----------



## MonsterT85

Kahkon said:


> I heard through the grapevine :shade: JBK had a few chap-stick size string snot he was giving out with some of his strings. Any feedback on the "string snot" from anyone who has received it?


I just got one with my order used the string snot on some of my other strings it seems to work good so far I didnt think Jeff's strings could get any better but I guess he found a way


----------



## Brian811

Just ordered a set for my Z7. Can't wait to get them


----------



## berry79

Just put this set of jbk's on a friend's diamond fugitive. Another perfect set from Jeff


----------



## pavco330

*Elite Z28 with new JBK threads*

Here's my 2010 Elite Z28 with new BCY 452X threads by OMEN.
They are Flo Orange, Black, and Buckskin.

THANKS Jeff!!! Awesome threads as always!


----------



## 164343

You are very welcome!!!Glad you are enjoying them.
Thanks


pavco330 said:


> Here's my 2010 Elite Z28 with new BCY 452X threads by OMEN.
> They are Flo Orange, Black, and Buckskin.
> 
> THANKS Jeff!!! Awesome threads as always!
> 
> View attachment 1678479
> View attachment 1678480
> View attachment 1678481


----------



## zmanastronomy

View attachment 1679070
View attachment 1679071
View attachment 1679072
View attachment 1679073


----------



## Lungbustah

zmanastronomy said:


> View attachment 1679070
> View attachment 1679071
> View attachment 1679072
> View attachment 1679073


What color combo is this


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

sunset orange 8190 and sunset orange serving. looks great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Perk

Just order a set for my CPXL in sunset orange and black.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for posting glad you like them!!!


zmanastronomy said:


> View attachment 1679070
> View attachment 1679071
> View attachment 1679072
> View attachment 1679073


They look good thanks!!!


DeepRiverHunter said:


> View attachment 1695775
> sunset orange 8190 and sunset orange serving. looks great!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for your order!!!


Dr. Perk said:


> Just order a set for my CPXL in sunset orange and black.


----------



## zick

just ordered some 8190 strings and cables from JBK recently, looking forward to putting them on my MR-7 and getting ready for fall deer hunting here in Ohio. Thanks for being so helpful Jeff, really appreciate it.


----------



## primal-bow

what happen to this posting? no messages


----------



## primal-bow

kgtech said:


> what happen to this posting? no messages


sorry must have been a glitch.


----------



## JeffShrugged

I received my JBK 452X strings last week, about a week after I ordered them. I was finally able to have them put on yesterday, and I am very pleased. The owner of my pro shop was the one who installed them, and he was also very impressed. I wanted the factory look so I went red with black serving, and these strings look excellent. I can definitely recommend JBK Strings!


----------



## Derek0525

Just got my Carbon Element anyone know how you find out the string and cable length on this my invasion had it on the limbs but ddon't see nothing on the Hoyt. And does anyone know what type of yoke is on the new G3 elements I don't know the difference.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Derek0525 said:


> Just got my Carbon Element anyone know how you find out the string and cable length on this my invasion had it on the limbs but ddon't see nothing on the Hoyt. And does anyone know what type of yoke is on the new G3 elements I don't know the difference.


Perhaps look on Hoyts web page? I'm sure Jeff would know the lengths anyway.


----------



## 164343

Awesome!!!Thanks for posting,if I can help you out again just let me know.


JeffShrugged said:


> I received my JBK 452X strings last week, about a week after I ordered them. I was finally able to have them put on yesterday, and I am very pleased. The owner of my pro shop was the one who installed them, and he was also very impressed. I wanted the factory look so I went red with black serving, and these strings look excellent. I can definitely recommend JBK Strings!
> 
> View attachment 1696705
> 
> View attachment 1696706


----------



## 164343

Give me a call 207-212-1421 and I can help you out over the phone if you would like.
Thanks


Derek0525 said:


> Just got my Carbon Element anyone know how you find out the string and cable length on this my invasion had it on the limbs but ddon't see nothing on the Hoyt. And does anyone know what type of yoke is on the new G3 elements I don't know the difference.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter

Black Mathews ZP-7, Black Cherry, White & Silver strings with white serving and 8190 material. It is so nice to eliminate string and cable problems from your bow. Life is good, thanks Jeff.:shade:


----------



## Derek0525

omen said:


> Give me a call 207-212-1421 and I can help you out over the phone if you would like.
> Thanks


I found the lengths on the Hoyt website like was suggested and put in my order friday. Black/white/silver


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

Anyone have buckskin/autumn combo they would like to share, seems like a nice combo


----------



## 164343

Lookin good thanks for posting!!!


DeepRiverHunter said:


> View attachment 1698905
> View attachment 1698907
> View attachment 1698910
> Black Mathews ZP-7, Black Cherry, White & Silver strings with white serving and 8190 material. It is so nice to eliminate string and cable problems from your bow. Life is good, thanks Jeff.:shade:


----------



## 164343

Have not built with these colors as of yet!
Thanks


Derek0525 said:


> I found the lengths on the Hoyt website like was suggested and put in my order friday. Black/white/silver


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order!!!


Derek0525 said:


> I found the lengths on the Hoyt website like was suggested and put in my order friday. Black/white/silver


----------



## Bnbfishin

Man I miss having to order strings/cables from you Jeff!! I think a new bow is in order......


----------



## Pjf005

Just ordered a set for my PSE 2012 BM XS, Red/White/Black 452x...asked for my string to be served over the idler because this is the way my vapor trails were...is this how Jeff would normally do these?


----------



## berry79

Pjf005 said:


> Just ordered a set for my PSE 2012 BM XS, Red/White/Black 452x...asked for my string to be served over the idler because this is the way my vapor trails were...is this how Jeff would normally do these?


PSE doesn't want serving over the idler on the bowmadness. With jeff's strings you don't need to serve over the idler. Have a set on my bowmadness and there is zero issue with peep rotation. Jbk strings are top notch.


----------



## IowaSwitchback

My new threads on my Tac Z9
All Red with black serveing...


----------



## Brian811

Looks good:thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

berry79 said:


> PSE doesn't want serving over the idler on the bowmadness. With jeff's strings you don't need to serve over the idler. Have a set on my bowmadness and there is zero issue with peep rotation. Jbk strings are top notch.


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 164343

IowaSwitchback said:


> My new threads on my Tac Z9
> All Red with black serveing...


They look great on that bow...Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## InjunJR

JeffShrugged said:


> I received my JBK 452X strings last week, about a week after I ordered them. I was finally able to have them put on yesterday, and I am very pleased. The owner of my pro shop was the one who installed them, and he was also very impressed. I wanted the factory look so I went red with black serving, and these strings look excellent. I can definitely recommend JBK Strings!
> 
> View attachment 1696705
> 
> View attachment 1696706


Did you swap your two top limbs?


----------



## Silent stalk

Placed an order yesterday. I went with the lightening in silver and sunset orange. 
I can't wait to see how they come out. I'll post some pics once they're on.


----------



## escout402

Just got new JBK threads put on my Quest Primal. The sunset orange/OD green in 8190 looks killer! I am excited to let the string loose on a few deer this season, thanks Jeff!


----------



## Silent stalk

Couldn't be happier!
Thanks JBK


----------



## Brian811

Ordering another set of Jeff's strings. This time for my brother's Drenalin. Yellow/Black with Yellow serving


----------



## Skeeter 58

escout402 said:


> Just got new JBK threads put on my Quest Primal. The sunset orange/OD green in 8190 looks killer! I am excited to let the string loose on a few deer this season, thanks Jeff!




Oh my gosh. Those are really beautiful colors together. I mean I really like it a lot. Looks awesome on the camo bow. 

Grats bro.


----------



## adamst

just ordered my first set a jbk threads on Thursday cant wait for them to show up


----------



## mattheww1377

Jeff here is a shout out for JBK strings. This time it is with awards not deer... My son won and placed in most of the ASA shoots he attended. I won 3rd. in Ms ASA State championship, 2nd. in the Al. ASA State championship and had a good finish at the Classic. All with JBK strings on both bows.. Thanks for the best strings made. God Bless Matt.


----------



## MidFlight

mattheww1377 said:


> Jeff here is a shout out for JBK strings. This time it is with awards not deer... My son won and placed in most of the ASA shoots he attended. I won 3rd. in Ms ASA State championship, 2nd. in the Al. ASA State championship and had a good finish at the Classic. All with JBK strings on both bows.. Thanks for the best strings made. God Bless Matt.


That is awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## MidFlight

OK JBK.....We may have a real issue here....

You know I am a string junky....I have been holding off on putting new threads on my Matrix just because I wanted to see how long it would take to wear a set out....I wanted to use your wonderful warranty.....we are getting close to running out of warranty here and my strings are still rock solid....

So the question remains....should I just order a set and update to the colors I want or hold out for a couple of months to see if I can cash in on a warranty.....
You make life decisions hard on a guy....

Hope all is well...


----------



## Tn10point

New 8190 threads on my new Vendetta DC. Thanks Jeff the strings look awesome.









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JoeS.

I decided on JBK. Ordered a string and cables today. Fairest price, materials in stock, great reputation, good turn around time and un-beatable warranty.


----------



## mattheww1377

MidFlight .. don't think you can cash in on the warranty..lol. I shoot alot and have never had to warranty strings from Jeff.. Well maybe not alot to some but the strings on the SX1 above have over 4000 shots and they were put on this spring...Still solid as can be... Also thanks for the congrats..


----------



## Tony219er

Jeff makes a heck of a set of threads! My buddy has a set on his Invasion that's at least 2 seasons old, thousands upon thousands of shot and they look new...seriously! 

I have personally shot Jeff's strings and the served end loops are incredibly tight and neat and I'm not a fan of served loops but his are tight.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MidFlight

mattheww1377 said:


> MidFlight .. don't think you can cash in on the warranty..lol. I shoot alot and have never had to warranty strings from Jeff.. Well maybe not alot to some but the strings on the SX1 above have over 4000 shots and they were put on this spring...Still solid as can be... Also thanks for the congrats..


You are welcome that is quite an accomplishment for you and your son....

I was just giving Jeff a hard time, been shooting his strings for 5 or so years now and have always been 100% satisfied


----------



## MidFlight

Tony219er said:


> Jeff makes a heck of a set of threads! My buddy has a set on his Invasion that's at least 2 seasons old, thousands upon thousands of shot and they look new...seriously!
> 
> I have personally shot Jeff's strings and the served end loops are incredibly tight and neat and I'm not a fan of served loops but his are tight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I am always amazed at how tight and neat the end loos are....not a clue how it gets done but they are nice


----------



## 164343

Congratulations on the great shooting!!!Let me know how the rest of your season works out for you guys.


mattheww1377 said:


> Jeff here is a shout out for JBK strings. This time it is with awards not deer... My son won and placed in most of the ASA shoots he attended. I won 3rd. in Ms ASA State championship, 2nd. in the Al. ASA State championship and had a good finish at the Classic. All with JBK strings on both bows.. Thanks for the best strings made. God Bless Matt.




LOL Chad,honestly I would shoot them until they are done..Just wondering what has been your average temp during the 2 seasons having these strings?


MidFlight said:


> OK JBK.....We may have a real issue here....
> 
> You know I am a string junky....I have been holding off on putting new threads on my Matrix just because I wanted to see how long it would take to wear a set out....I wanted to use your wonderful warranty.....we are getting close to running out of warranty here and my strings are still rock solid....
> 
> So the question remains....should I just order a set and update to the colors I want or hold out for a couple of months to see if I can cash in on a warranty.....
> You make life decisions hard on a guy....
> 
> Hope all is well...


You are very welcome and thanks for posting!!


Tn10point said:


> New 8190 threads on my new Vendetta DC. Thanks Jeff the strings look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


Thank you for your order it was nice speaking with you over the phone today!!


JoeS. said:


> I decided on JBK. Ordered a string and cables today. Fairest price, materials in stock, great reputation, good turn around time and un-beatable warranty.



Thank you Tony for the kind words!!


Tony219er said:


> Jeff makes a heck of a set of threads! My buddy has a set on his Invasion that's at least 2 seasons old, thousands upon thousands of shot and they look new...seriously!
> 
> I have personally shot Jeff's strings and the served end loops are incredibly tight and neat and I'm not a fan of served loops but his are tight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MidFlight

LOL Chad,honestly I would shoot them until they are done..Just wondering what has been your average temp during the 2 seasons having these strings

Jeff,

We have had an un-believable summer here in Western Ok this year....temps have only been into the 100's a few times...other than that we have had high 80's low 90's...its been awesome!

Last year not so much....we had many days up to 112-114 degs...very hot.....

These strings have been on the 3d course in 110+ heat and in a deer blind during late season when the temps were in the teens and everything between...

I believe you out did yourself on this set....when they need it I throw on some wax and walla they look new again! Peep hasnt moved since I intially tuned the bow....and the serving looks fantastic!

Well done JBK!

Are you ready for some pics? It is almost critter dispaching season....


----------



## schmel_me

I have a set of 8190's on my apex7. I have around 7000 shots on this set. Now anyone who shoots an apex knows they eat cable servings for lunch. I have only the slightest serving serperation after that long with no peep rotation and absolutely no stretch. Jeff makes a great product 8190 with halo serving has been spot on for me.


----------



## 164343

Nice!!!Thanks for the update and yes send pic's.


MidFlight said:


> LOL Chad,honestly I would shoot them until they are done..Just wondering what has been your average temp during the 2 seasons having these strings
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> We have had an un-believable summer here in Western Ok this year....temps have only been into the 100's a few times...other than that we have had high 80's low 90's...its been awesome!
> 
> Last year not so much....we had many days up to 112-114 degs...very hot.....
> 
> These strings have been on the 3d course in 110+ heat and in a deer blind during late season when the temps were in the teens and everything between...
> 
> I believe you out did yourself on this set....when they need it I throw on some wax and walla they look new again! Peep hasnt moved since I intially tuned the bow....and the serving looks fantastic!
> 
> Well done JBK!
> 
> Are you ready for some pics? It is almost critter dispaching season....


That is great to hear and if you would like the serving repaired let me know.
Thanks


schmel_me said:


> I have a set of 8190's on my apex7. I have around 7000 shots on this set. Now anyone who shoots an apex knows they eat cable servings for lunch. I have only the slightest serving serperation after that long with no peep rotation and absolutely no stretch. Jeff makes a great product 8190 with halo serving has been spot on for me.


----------



## schmel_me

Thanks jeff! I have some halo I will just re-do it and keep them for back ups. No big deal im going to get another set just for some different colors. 2 sets a year for me! One more outdoor shoot then time to pick up the hunting bow.


----------



## adamst

Couple of pics of my jbk threads. Jeff is a stand up guy and does great work. Thanks again jeff









































Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 164343

Looks great and thanks for posting..That flame with black is starting to grow on me.


adamst said:


> Couple of pics of my jbk threads. Jeff is a stand up guy and does great work. Thanks again jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Unibuck

This guy makes an awesome set of threads!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58

jbkstrings said:


> Looks great and thanks for posting..That flame with black is starting to grow on me.


Wowser! Now that looks great! As much as I like my all red strings, I may very well be ordering those colors for my next string set. 

BTW, awesome looking bow as well. Man I love that camo finish on those PSE bows.


----------



## adamst

Skeeter 58 said:


> Wowser! Now that looks great! As much as I like my all red strings, I may very well be ordering those colors for my next string set.
> 
> BTW, awesome looking bow as well. Man I love that camo finish on those PSE bows.


I really like the flame and black its really looks a lot better in person.


----------



## Tenacity

I ordered a set of strings 08/17, when can I expect to see them in the mail? Can't wait to get my string and cables replaced so I can get out there and shoot some more!


----------



## Bnbfishin

I talked to Jeff yesterday & he told me it was 2 week lead time right now.


Tenacity said:


> I ordered a set of strings 08/17, when can I expect to see them in the mail? Can't wait to get my string and cables replaced so I can get out there and shoot some more!


----------



## Derek0525

Is the flame color a color between the sunset orange and flo orange want to do some sort of orange and black flo orange seems almost to bright but sunset orange looks real dull in the pics


----------



## Skeeter 58

Derek0525 said:


> Is the flame color a color between the sunset orange and flo orange want to do some sort of orange and black flo orange seems almost to bright but sunset orange looks real dull in the pics


Derek, flame is appears to be a combination of red and orange. It looks best with black as well. 

Skeet.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Heading to JBK's website now to get a set of strings/cables ordered for the Affliction I just got. Decisions on color combo is going to kill me lol I'll figure it out as I've only bought about 10 sets of strings/cables from Jeff in the past.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Set is ordered. PM inbound.


----------



## onebigdude

Ordered my first set of JBK threads just now. Couldn't pass up that warranty.


----------



## Rajun

Just got mine in and my sons strings in from JBK. mine are for when hunting season is over and sons is a Christmas gift. but they are the best I have seen in 24 years of seeing different strings. Thanks Jeff


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders everyone!!!Please take not of the time frame that is on our website.


----------



## 164343

Glad you like them..If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Splitshafts

Ok I have a few questions...


I don't know the cable or string measurements. However, I know the make and model. Would you still be able to build a set of strings and cables with just make and model?

I'm confused by the " single string", "single cable" etc... I am looking to order a SET of strings and cables for my Helim. Do I need to place two separate orders for string and cables?

In regards to string type, which would give better speed and service, while less effected by temperature extremes? ( in your professional opinion)

Thank you...

Vinny


----------



## Blacktail 8541

Ordered my first set of custom strings through JBK. Not really exciting color, just one, Mgreen / spec. Looking very forward to recieveing them and getting them installed on my Carbon Element. Should accent the Maxx 1 cammo pattern pretty good. I did request the serving above the peep to be 1 inch shorter than standard to accommodate my peep tie in as there is very little un-served material above on the stock stings.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Just received my latest set of strings from Jeff. They look great and should go well with my snow camo themed bow. The best part is it took less than the 2 weeks that Jeff quoted me. You gotta be happy with that kind of service.


----------



## ozarkhunter61

Just installed my first set of JBK strings for my Maxxis 31 RKT conversion. Thanks Jeff the strings were perfect right down to the nock fit! I will definitely be ordering JBK strings when I replace factory strings on my Spyder!


----------



## Bowtoons

I just received another great set of strings from Jeff. It never ceases to amaze me how great these strings are when I get them. I have ordered quite a few sets over the past couple years and they are always spot on. Anytime I ever have a question. Jeff is quick to help out anyway he can. I've seen and used other strings in the past and IMO. They just don't compare to JBK's. If your looking for a great set of strings with awesome customer service and support. Don't look any further. Order a set from Jeff. You'll be glad you did. Thanks Jeff. For another great set of strings!!!


----------



## carolina cougar

jbk are my favorite strings to date--very well pleased!


----------



## 164343

Hello,Just wanted to let everyone that the BCY X material is here.Below you will see the colors that I have in stock and the colors that I am waiting for.As new colors come in I will update the list.If you would like to place a order give me a call and we can place your order over the phone.
Here is what I have so far
Buckskin,Flo.Green,Flo orange,Flo purple,Gold,Green,Met Bronze,Od green,Purple Rootbeer,Silver,Sunset Orange,Tan,Red,White,Yellow,Cedar,Flo Yellow and Blue.
What we are waiting for.
Black Cherry,Dark Brown, Kiwi,Light Blue,Light Pink,Mountain Berry and Pink.
This Porduct IMO is going to a great material..Again if you would like to order simply call 1-207-212-1421.


----------



## wolbear

The best sets I have ever placed on ANY of my bows. I can honestly say the BCY "X" is an awesome material!


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for your orders!!!!of the new BCY X


----------



## Splitshafts

Splitshafts said:


> Ok I have a few questions...
> 
> 
> I don't know the cable or string measurements. However, I know the make and model. Would you still be able to build a set of strings and cables with just make and model?
> 
> I'm confused by the " single string", "single cable" etc... I am looking to order a SET of strings and cables for my Helim. Do I need to place two separate orders for string and cables?
> 
> In regards to string type, which would give better speed and service, while less effected by temperature extremes? ( in your professional opinion)
> 
> Thank you...
> 
> Vinny


Just thought you may have missed this.......?


----------



## 164343

Sorry I did indeed miss this..As far as the building of your set of strings,we have the measurements for this one.If you would like you can give me a call 1-207-212-1421 and I will be happy to take your order over the phone and answer any questions that you may have.On the question about material,452x, 8190 have all been great..BCY x is the new kid on the block, but it is going to be a outstanding product IMO..Again feel free to call and we can figure it all out.Thanks


Splitshafts said:


> Just thought you may have missed this.......?


----------



## Splitshafts

Thank you I will call after work tomorrow! Much appreciated.


----------



## mainersmotive

Made an order today!!! Looking forward to my new strings. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2099940


----------



## 164343

Thank you very much!!!


Splitshafts said:


> Thank you I will call after work tomorrow! Much appreciated.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order!!!!


mainersmotive said:


> Made an order today!!! Looking forward to my new strings.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2099940


----------



## Skeeter 58

wolbear said:


> The best sets I have ever placed on ANY of my bows. I can honestly say the BCY "X" is an awesome material!


Considering giving it a try next time around.


----------



## 164343

Skeeter 58 said:


> Considering giving it a try next time around.


Let me know when you are ready!!


----------



## bsharkey

got a set of JBK's on a Supra ME i bought off of here and they are very nice IMO.
i would give him a look the next time i need strings for sure.


----------



## 164343

I spoke with Bob at bcy today and he informed me that 4 more colors have shipped,once they get here I will update my list.At that time we will only have 3 colors left that are not in stock yet.Also would like to say thank you to everyone for all the orders that came in today for the BCY X.


----------



## Powhatan

Jeff, glad to see a builder embracing the BCY X -- it certainly seems to be a potentially-best-of-breed material. Quick question re: colors: What about "Black" and "Natural"? Are they available?



jbkstrings said:


> Hello,Just wanted to let everyone that the BCY X material is here.Below you will see the colors that I have in stock and the colors that I am waiting for.As new colors come in I will update the list.If you would like to place a order give me a call and we can place your order over the phone.
> Here is what I have so far
> Buckskin,Flo.Green,Flo orange,Flo purple,Gold,Green,Met Bronze,Od green,Purple Rootbeer,Silver,Sunset Orange,Tan,Red,White,Yellow,Cedar,Flo Yellow and Blue.
> What we are waiting for.
> Black Cherry,Dark Brown, Kiwi,Light Blue,Light Pink,Mountain Berry and Pink.
> This Porduct IMO is going to a great material..Again if you would like to order simply call 1-207-212-1421.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Nice!

For those that dont know , Jeff is one a few builders that has had this material and most of colors the longest and he has had it on his own bows for a while now...You can trust his judgement and he builds a great string set



jbkstrings said:


> Hello,Just wanted to let everyone that the BCY X material is here.Below you will see the colors that I have in stock and the colors that I am waiting for.As new colors come in I will update the list.If you would like to place a order give me a call and we can place your order over the phone.
> Here is what I have so far
> Buckskin,Flo.Green,Flo orange,Flo purple,Gold,Green,Met Bronze,Od green,Purple Rootbeer,Silver,Sunset Orange,Tan,Red,White,Yellow,Cedar,Flo Yellow and Blue.
> What we are waiting for.
> Black Cherry,Dark Brown, Kiwi,Light Blue,Light Pink,Mountain Berry and Pink.
> This Porduct IMO is going to a great material..Again if you would like to order simply call 1-207-212-1421.


----------



## 164343

Thank you,oops I did miss that one black is in stock and with bcy x no natural color (white ) is what you would want.If you have any other questions please ask.


Powhatan said:


> Jeff, glad to see a builder embracing the BCY X -- it certainly seems to be a potentially-best-of-breed material. Quick question re: colors: What about "Black" and "Natural"? Are they available?


----------



## 164343

Thank you Tom!!!


ex-wolverine said:


> Nice!
> 
> For those that dont know , Jeff is one a few builders that has had this material and most of colors the longest and he has had it on his own bows for a while now...You can trust his judgement and he builds a great string set


----------



## rockdeer

View attachment 1785483
View attachment 1785484
My new threads that I just got for my Experience. Specs were spot on and man they look great! Thank you Jeff for another great set of strings. Jeff really knows what he's doing when he builds a set of strings.


----------



## 164343

You are welcome!!!!Also you will have the set for you Insanity this week as well.


rockdeer said:


> View attachment 1785483
> View attachment 1785484
> My new threads that I just got for my Experience. Specs were spot on and man they look great! Thank you Jeff for another great set of strings. Jeff really knows what he's doing when he builds a set of strings.


----------



## 164343

jbkstrings said:


> Hello,Just wanted to let everyone that the BCY X material is here.Below you will see the colors that I have in stock and the colors that I am waiting for.As new colors come in I will update the list.If you would like to place a order give me a call and we can place your order over the phone.
> Here is what I have so far
> Buckskin,Flo.Green,Flo orange,Flo purple,Gold,Green,Met Bronze,Od green,Purple Rootbeer,Silver,Sunset Orange,Tan,Red,White,Yellow,Cedar,Flo Yellow,mountain berry and pink.
> Black Cherry,Dark Brown, Kiwi,Light Blue,Light Pink..
> This Porduct IMO is going to a great material..Again if you would like to order simply call 1-207-212-1421.


More colors have just come in so..All we are waiting for is Black cherry,Kiwi,Light blue,Light pink...


----------



## 164343

The only color that we have left to receive is the light pink..The website will be updated shortly,until then you can simply call to place your order.I am very excited to working with this material,IMO it will be a top seller for sure.


jbkstrings said:


> More colors have just come in so..All we are waiting for is Black cherry,Kiwi,Light blue,Light pink...


----------



## bearinstinct90

Thinking of getting a set for my 2012 anarchy, but I have a question. The stock strings on the bow look to have some sorta special serving where the strings pass through the 4x4 roller guard. What kinda serving is this and will the new strings have it?


----------



## 164343

Thanks for asking,I say this is a halo and we could do the same for you..I believe they are using white,we can do this the same or any other color you wish.


bearinstinct90 said:


> Thinking of getting a set for my 2012 anarchy, but I have a question. The stock strings on the bow look to have some sorta special serving where the strings pass through the 4x4 roller guard. What kinda serving is this and will the new strings have it?


----------



## 164343

Just a little update:We now have all the bcy x colors and the website is ready for your orders!!!Thanks


jbkstrings said:


> The only color that we have left to receive is the light pink..The website will be updated shortly,until then you can simply call to place your order.I am very excited to working with this material,IMO it will be a top seller for sure.


----------



## wcm250f

jbkstrings said:


> Just a little update:We now have all the bcy x colors and the website is ready for your orders!!!Thanks


Just placed a order for two strings. Excited for delivery.


----------



## 164343

Thank you very much for your order!!!


wcm250f said:


> Just placed a order for two strings. Excited for delivery.


----------



## bearinstinct90

Just placed an order. Cant wait!


----------



## 164343

I just wanted to share a little info with you folks.We have all the BCY X colors in stock and this material is proving to be outstanding.From this time forward we only be building with the X.Should for any reason we feel we need to bring another product in we will do so at that time.We feel 452x would be that material,also when placing orders please keep in mind that this material is only available in solid colors only!!
Thank you!!


----------



## wcm250f

The two strings I bought from jbk were excellent. Answered all my questions quickly. Top notch guy


----------



## helix33

I've owned strings from most of the string makers on here and most all of them make great strings but one stands out from the rest and that's JBK. I've owned many sets from Jeff and his workmanship is awesome. What I believe sets him apart though is his friendly over the top customer service which is fantastic. I guarantee you if you buy JBK's you'll be satisfied or Jeff will make it right. His warranty is the best in the industry and speaks for itself. Give JBK a try and you'll never buy any other strings again.


----------



## 164343

Glad you are enjoying your strings it was a pleasure working with you!!


wcm250f said:


> The two strings I bought from jbk were excellent. Answered all my questions quickly. Top notch guy


Thank you very much!!If you are ever in need for another set let me know.


helix33 said:


> I've owned strings from most of the string makers on here and most all of them make great strings but one stands out from the rest and that's JBK. I've owned many sets from Jeff and his workmanship is awesome. What I believe sets him apart though is his friendly over the top customer service which is fantastic. I guarantee you if you buy JBK's you'll be satisfied or Jeff will make it right. His warranty is the best in the industry and speaks for itself. Give JBK a try and you'll never buy any other strings again.


----------



## 164343

Just wanted to let everyone know that do to the ice storm we just went through.We are running on a generator and crawling today.We should be all set come Thursday,I realize this will slow things down as not being able to do much today.I wish everyone a Merry Christmas
Thank You Jeff


----------



## mikesmith66

Great dude to deal with ! I run my Hoyts right around 27.7" draw length, which typically involves me doing more twisting than I care to do with new strings. So I mentioned this dilemma to Jeff, and he suggested altering the factory string specs. BC 1/8" shorter, CC 1/8" longer. My last setup went together with no effort at all. Cam sync was dead on right off the bat. 1 or 2 twists in each cable to get my DL where I want it on my poundage and I was good to go. This guy will work with you....don't be afraid to ask ! Thanks Jeff !


----------



## 164343

Glad to hear that this worked out well for you!!!!If I can help you out again just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Skeeter 58

JBK strings are very well built. I can and do highly recommend them.

Skeet.


----------



## DaFuzz80

Ordered a set from JBK, these will be my first non-stock strings so I'm excited to see the differences, pics to follow when they arrive and are installed. Great customer service so far by PM and on the phone


----------



## InjunJR

bump


----------



## 164343

Back to the top!!!If you have pictures of your set up with jbk strings and would like to post feel free do so in this thread..Or you may of course do so in your own thread.Thanks


----------



## Bowtoons

Solid purple. Another great set of strings as always. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtoons

All red on Motive 6.


----------



## Bowtoons

Black and silver W/ red pin stripe.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bowtoons said:


> Solid purple. Another great set of strings as always. :thumbs_up


Very nice!!


----------



## Bowtoons

Skeeter 58 said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks man! I'm lovin' this Anarchy HC more and more everyday. I think it's one of the most overlooked bows this year. Very stable platform, smooth as heck and meets it's IBO all day long.


----------



## scubaseven

jbkstrings said:


> Back to the top!!!If you have pictures of your set up with jbk strings and would like to post feel free do so in this thread..Or you may of course do so in your own thread.Thanks


Have some on the way, and one set already on my Stinger. 

No complaints from Australia. A couple of guys wanted your info, so you may have some more orders soon.


----------



## Bnbfishin

PM inbound Jeff. I have a bow being refinished and need some help deciding


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for posting..


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your order!!


Bnbfishin said:


> PM inbound Jeff. I have a bow being refinished and need some help deciding


----------



## Bowtoons

TTT for ya Jeff:thumbs_up


----------



## mathewshooterxt

Just got my Flo. Green strings for my Carbon Spyder 34. Strings are perfect! For anyone who's looking for new strings I highly recommend JBK, these strings are top notch. And a special thanks to my brother (Bowtoons) for putting them on and tuning my bow for me while I was in Myrtle Beach :wink: This bow shoots awesome!


----------



## Bowtoons

mathewshooterxt said:


> Just got my Flo. Green strings for my Carbon Spyder 34. Strings are perfect! For anyone who's looking for new strings I highly recommend JBK, these strings are top notch. And a special thanks to my brother (Bowtoons) for putting them on and tuning my bow for me while I was in Myrtle Beach :wink: This bow shoots awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1943215
> View attachment 1943216


:shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Bnbfishin

Ni sir, Thank You! The strings look awesome. Here is the rig all put back together 


jbkstrings said:


> Thank you for your order!!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Here's my latest set of JBK strings. Very professionally built.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Gotta give credit where credit it due....serving is perfect.

I told him I used X nocks and the pinch is just right.

Thank you!!!


----------



## StringStalkerEJ

Good customer service always comes out on top! I'll post pics when I get them put on!


----------



## Brad Prosser

Just put new jbk strings on a full throttle and a DNA. Unbelievable how easy they went on and tuned. Both bows ended up exactly at specs. I will not ever run anything but jbk's again. Great Job Jeff!!!!


----------



## onemelo1

String order sent and a pm regarding order


----------



## Skeeter 58

A bump for JBK.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Some awesome looking strings fellas.


----------



## Bowtoons

Just installed some new flo orange on my anarchy hc and motive. As always the strings look great and are spot on. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## CattleGuy

Bump great guy to deal with !


----------



## 164343

Thank You everyone for the kind words!!!Looking good Jesse,keep me posted!!


Bowtoons said:


> Just installed some new flo orange on my anarchy hc and motive. As always the strings look great and are spot on. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## onemelo1

Here are my new threads on my 2014 High Country Speed Pro Eliminator... Thanks again Jeff they look great.... His strings are fantastic people I've got a set on my HCA x10 since 2012 and they look next to new still... Great price on great strings


----------



## Skeeter 58

Now that's an awesome looking bow right there. ^^^^

Congrats to you.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Sent in an order for new threads for my Full Throttle. Let me know is I missed anything :thumbs_up


----------



## k&j8

Well I finally know what no peep rotation is like. Got my Insanity back from the shop a week ago after they installed my new JBK string and cables. Looks and shoots awesome!! And, unlike the old Octane strings, no peep rotation!! This is the first set of custom strings I've ever had and there is no comparison to the original ones. Thanks for a great product and great workmanship!!


----------



## cnvf250

Just installed some of Jeff’s strings and cables on a friend’s Bear Motive 6. They looked great and tuned real nice.


----------



## Tn10point

Thanks Jeff for another awesome set of strings👍👍


----------



## Bullhound

well here are some sweet ones he did for me.


----------



## sddpse

Zero rotation, zero shoot in, put em on and go. That's why I buy from Jeff. GREAT guy, will tell you anything you want to know about strings. When you call 9/10 times he answers, I like that. The East Coast accent still kills me every time! Just got some new BCY X threads on the trusty ol X Force, so far they are exactly what I expect. Hard to beat what he does...


----------



## drhorsepower

Thanks Jeff for the quality product. 









91" blue wildebeest. Pending #4 all time sci archery.


----------



## drhorsepower




----------



## 3-D BUSTER X

wow very nice pics ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
You have some time and money tied up into those hunts lol !!
Love the Matrix, nice color combo on the threads too =)


----------



## drhorsepower

Thanks 3-D!


----------



## Bnbfishin

Got my set from Jeff a few weeks ago now. Already have over 500 shots through them. Another great set from him :thumbs_up


----------



## hoosierredneck

Bullhound said:


> well here are some sweet ones he did for me.


Strings look awsome.what color combo is that.


----------



## DiSc0Rd

These two are the second and third set I have bought. Love them


----------



## Bullhound

hoosierredneck said:


> Strings look awsome.what color combo is that.


flo green, bronze, black pin 

great work!!!


----------



## 164343

WOW !!!! I think I have been slipping in this thread.Thank you everyone for posting,glad everyone is happy and outstanding animals taken.


----------



## 164343

Would you like a great deal on your next of strings?Starting 10/6/14 and ending 10/12/14 buy one set and get half off you second set.Both sets need to be ordered at the same time,phone orders only so to place your orders simply call 1-207-212-1421.Thank you!!

Note:All dealers and staff members are excluded from this offer.


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders!!!


jbkstrings said:


> Would you like a great deal on your next of strings?Starting 10/6/14 and ending 10/12/14 buy one set and get half off you second set.Both sets need to be ordered at the same time,phone orders only so to place your orders simply call 1-207-212-1421.Thank you!!
> 
> Note:All dealers and staff members are excluded from this offer.


----------



## Bowtoons

Great deal on the best strings out there guys! :thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

Jbk is having a 60 dollar sale,this sale is for all bows including 5 piece sets and pinstripes.You may order from the website,www.jbkstrings.com or you may call in your order 1-207-212-1421..All speed nocks are still 8 dollars per bow.Thank you for looking and having a great day.
Jeff


----------



## 164343

Just would like to thank everyone for all the orders.The sale is over but please watch the website for the new price's,this should be updated shortly.
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## wolbear

As a custom tuner myself, Jeff's threads are spot on! The best threads I have used in my shop, and won't use anything else. Only problem I have ever had with them is trying to decide which color combinations to go with! LOL


----------



## 164343

Just wanted to let everyone know that site is updated with the new prices.These price's are good for the rest of this year and all of 2015,unless I decide to have a sale at some point.


----------



## InjunJR

Thanks to Jeff for awesome strings

10/15, Ohio


----------



## 164343

InjunJR said:


> Thanks to Jeff for awesome strings
> 
> 10/15, Ohio


You are welcome!! Nice job and thanks for posting..


----------



## saskhic

Big shout out to Jbk. Got new strings for my xcentric everything spot on served the split yokes and cable slide! Thanks so much life long patron here.


----------



## InjunJR

saskhic said:


> Big shout out to Jbk. Got new strings for my xcentric everything spot on served the split yokes and cable slide! Thanks so much life long patron here.


I really want to try one of those xpeditions. Do you love it?


----------



## saskhic

InjunJR said:


> I really want to try one of those xpeditions. Do you love it?


I love it yes! First bow in years not going anywhere!


----------



## 164343

saskhic said:


> Big shout out to Jbk. Got new strings for my xcentric everything spot on served the split yokes and cable slide! Thanks so much life long patron here.


I am glad they are working out for you..Keep in touch


----------



## Skeeter 58

jbkstrings said:


> You are welcome!! Nice job and thanks for posting..[/QUOTE
> 
> Your strings have been lucky for me so far this year too, Jeff. Very well built.
> 
> I love mine. Holding up like a champ.


----------



## Skeeter 58

InjunJR said:


> Thanks to Jeff for awesome strings
> 
> 10/15, Ohio



Awesome buck!!! Grats to you.


----------



## rockdeer

Here are a few pics of the threads that JBK made for my 360. Flawless work and spot on with the specs, and great customer service to boot.


----------



## Nubster

Looks great. Hope mine get here soon.


----------



## Skeeter 58

jbkstrings said:


> Hello,We just became a site sponsor and would like to to welcome our past and future customers to feel free post pictures of their strings.
> Also be sure to check out our new lightening string series that you will be seeing in this thread.Thank you


My JBK strings are holding up awesome. Love the way they look too.

I filled my freezer once again using JBK strings.


----------



## brudawg

Hey Jeff how are the Black Friday sale strings coming along? Still waiting for mine. Thanks.


----------



## 164343

brudawg said:


> Hey Jeff how are the Black Friday sale strings coming along? Still waiting for mine. Thanks.


Your info was sent to you in a PM...Just so everyone knows the first few days of the black friday sale were huge..I should have all of the orders done shortly,if anyone has a questions feel free to call me 1-207-212-1421 and I will get you the info you need.
Thanks


----------



## Nubster

Just wanted to say...got my strings the other day...they look great. I haven't installed them yet...waiting for my new press to get here...hoping by end of the week. I'll post pics when I get them on...they are going to look sick I think on my bow. So far they are worth the wait.


----------



## Bowtoons

Just installed a new set of all silver with silver servings on my Xcentric. Hard to see in pics, but these really have a silver/ metallic look to them. They look sick!!!


----------



## onebigdude

Just installed a new set of JBK threads on my 2015 E35. They are a work of art. I'll post pics tonight. Once again JBK, great work!


----------



## MidFlight

It was time for the old Hoyt Carbon Matrix to get a new set of threads...I placed an order with JBK...I hope my set is as good as all of this hype I am reading...


----------



## joebrenner007

hey Jeff got my new bow a phoenix and im thinking about getting a set for it, got a sale goin on still or will I have to wait? lol


----------



## norsemen

joebrenner007 said:


> hey Jeff got my new bow a phoenix and im thinking about getting a set for it, got a sale goin on still or will I have to wait? lol


Why wait? His strings are very much worth full price.


----------



## joebrenner007

I know. Had a few sets I just don't have that much for strings right now.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump for some awesome strings and a heck of a good feller. :thumbs_up


----------



## WCork

What's the current price on a set for an Elite? Thanks!


----------



## 164343

onebigdude said:


> Just installed a new set of JBK threads on my 2015 E35. They are a work of art. I'll post pics tonight. Once again JBK, great work!


Thank you Looking forward to seeing the pictures!!


----------



## 164343

MidFlight said:


> It was time for the old Hoyt Carbon Matrix to get a new set of threads...I placed an order with JBK...I hope my set is as good as all of this hype I am reading...


Been a while how have you been? Thanks for the order!!!


----------



## 164343

joebrenner007 said:


> hey Jeff got my new bow a phoenix and im thinking about getting a set for it, got a sale goin on still or will I have to wait? lol


Hello,Let me know when you are ready...No sale going on for a very long time!!!


----------



## 164343

norsemen said:


> Why wait? His strings are very much worth full price.


Thanks for the kind words!!


joebrenner007 said:


> I know. Had a few sets I just don't have that much for strings right now.


Let me know when you are ready. 


Skeeter 58 said:


> Bump for some awesome strings and a heck of a good feller. :thumbs_up


Thanks Skeet


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> What's the current price on a set for an Elite? Thanks!


The current cost is 65.00 for a 1-3 color set,speed nocks are 8 dollars for the crimped on and 5.95 for the shipping,thanks for asking!!!


----------



## MidFlight

jbkstrings said:


> Been a while how have you been? Thanks for the order!!!


I have been well thanks....no problem on the order I wouldn't look anywhere else...I have a brand new set for this bow that came with it when I purchased it, the set is from a "major" string maker but I haven't wasted my time installing as I know that when I install and tune with JBK's I can move forward with confidence that everything will stay put and I can concentrate on shooting instead of retuning...


----------



## Skeeter 58

jbkstrings said:


> .
> 
> 
> Thanks Skeet



You are welcome. :thumbs_up


----------



## 164343

MidFlight said:


> I have been well thanks....no problem on the order I wouldn't look anywhere else...I have a brand new set for this bow that came with it when I purchased it, the set is from a "major" string maker but I haven't wasted my time installing as I know that when I install and tune with JBK's I can move forward with confidence that everything will stay put and I can concentrate on shooting instead of retuning...


Thanks Chad..


----------



## 164343

Hello,Folks just wanted to update you a little with the prices for 2015.
up to 3 piece sets 
1-3 color's are 65.00
pinstripe add 10.00

5 piece sets 75.00
pinstripe add 10.00

Speed nocks are 8.00 installed

No up charge for clear servings
shipping is 5.95
international shipping is 19.95

Please place your orders through the website,www.jbkstrings.com
All loops are served in clear,here is a example..


----------



## Skeeter 58

Awesome!


----------



## Bowtoons

Just installed a set on a CS30 and once again, the strings are perfect. Here is another pic of the end loops served with clear.


----------



## hoyt88

Just ordered a set of purple strings.


----------



## scarn150

I have been using the same string maker for several years now. Just bought a used bow on AT today and decided to try a set of JBK strings so just got done ordering a set. Anxious to see how they compare but have no doubt I will be happy.


----------



## Spurlucky

scarn150 said:


> I have been using the same string maker for several years now. Just bought a used bow on AT today and decided to try a set of JBK strings so just got done ordering a set. Anxious to see how they compare but have no doubt I will be happy.


You will be happy. I just bought a used Mathews switchback XT that could use some new threads and 2 buddies want to purchase strings for them. I will be contacting Jeff soon.


----------



## WVB4

Patiently waiting on my new strings for my D350. This will be my second set from JBK and the last ones were top notch.


----------



## 164343

hoyt88 said:


> Just ordered a set of purple strings.


Thank you very much for your order!!


----------



## 164343

scarn150 said:


> I have been using the same string maker for several years now. Just bought a used bow on AT today and decided to try a set of JBK strings so just got done ordering a set. Anxious to see how they compare but have no doubt I will be happy.


Thank you for your order and I hope you enjoy your strings.If you should have a issue please let me know ASAP..Thanks agian


----------



## 164343

Spurlucky said:


> You will be happy. I just bought a used Mathews switchback XT that could use some new threads and 2 buddies want to purchase strings for them. I will be contacting Jeff soon.


Thank you for the kind words let me know when you are ready!!!


----------



## 164343

WVB4 said:


> Patiently waiting on my new strings for my D350. This will be my second set from JBK and the last ones were top notch.


Thank you for your new order and it is leaving today.Glad the first set worked out well for you!!


----------



## XCOVER

Waiting on a set for a PSE Mach X, I just picked up. (Well worth the wait). This will be my 3rd set from JBK. Best strings available (My opinion). Thanks Jeff


----------



## WVB4

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you for your new order and it is leaving today.Glad the first set worked out well for you!!


Just got the shipping notice in my email. Thanks alot, you are a man of your word. I know they are gonna be awesome.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Looking good there guys. Keep em coming.


----------



## Endless Enigma

I just ordered a set for my vantage, silver, black cheery and black with black cherry serving.


----------



## WVB4

Just got my black, silver and red strings for my D350 today. They look great as usual and I can't wait to get them on. Thanks JBK.


----------



## MidFlight

Big shout out to Jeff at JBK...I don't know what to say, I have ordered dozens of sets from JBK over the years and can honestly say I am always impressed...the last set I ordered looks absolutely amazing...the serving and end loops are perfect...very tight and flawless...install was a snap..a few twists to one side of the yolk to set the top cam lean...1/2 twist to the buss to put rotation where it needs to be...install the peep...half turn to the string to set alignment ...walla...Ata is spot on...BH is spot on...poundage is spot on..

Thanks for such a great product Jeff!


----------



## Tn10point

Getting ready to order another set if I can ever decide on what color I want.


----------



## Zuuk

JBK's landed to cold northern europe, was shooting them yesterday in 15" powder snow and -6 centigrade.


----------



## 164343

MidFlight said:


> Big shout out to Jeff at JBK...I don't know what to say, I have ordered dozens of sets from JBK over the years and can honestly say I am always impressed...the last set I ordered looks absolutely amazing...the serving and end loops are perfect...very tight and flawless...install was a snap..a few twists to one side of the yolk to set the top cam lean...1/2 twist to the buss to put rotation where it needs to be...install the peep...half turn to the string to set alignment ...walla...Ata is spot on...BH is spot on...poundage is spot on..
> 
> Thanks for such a great product Jeff!


Thanks Chad,glad you like them and keep me posted if you would!!


----------



## 164343

Zuuk said:


> JBK's landed to cold northern europe, was shooting them yesterday in 15" powder snow and -6 centigrade.


Thanks for posting and let me know how they do for you!!


----------



## bmhern

I love my jbk strings, great strings, great guy to work with, always there if you need any help or have any questions. Thanks Jeff!!


----------



## MidFlight

jbkstrings said:


> Thanks Chad,glad you like them and keep me posted if you would!!


Will do, I will be needing another set for another bow before long....bought it used and the strings just aren't going to cut it....going to try to hit the 3d course a bit this season after a break from the action for a few years....that last set I just installed is nothing short of a work of art...I love installs with your strings...honestly could have installed them and just went to shooting with no major tuning...2 trips on the draw board was all it took...half twist to the Buss to advance the top cam where I wanted it...awesome! 

the set that just came off that Matrix was on there for I believe 2 years...which is way longer than I generally shoot a set and honestly they were still rock solid...thousands of shots and zero rotation...no serving issues...what can be said you are the man!!

I will post up a pick of a good whitetail that I took this fall with those 2 year old strings....its a treat to have a quality set of dependable strings that I have confidence in every shot

Glad to see you are kicking ***** as you deserve it....always been a pleasure to deal with! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MidFlight

Horrible pic , I generally do better but about the time the pic taking was starting there was a family issue that the photographer (my wife) had to tend to...

152" OK Whitetail...the Hoyt...JBK Strings...Black Gold Sights...Gold Tip Arrows and Grim Reaper Broadheads did the dance and put him down...as always the peep was right where it had been a thousand times before when it was time to make the shot.


----------



## MidFlight

As usual I shoot a camera about as good as a bow....these aren't the best pics but my latest set...serving is beautiful!


----------



## MidFlight

don't know if I had posted these but here are a couple deer from last year


----------



## MidFlight

I use my JBK's for everything....Deer...Turkey...Hogs....Elephants...any even Dinosaurs!!


----------



## MidFlight

and once I even put a Goblin into a deep sleep with an arrow propelled by some JBK'S.....I tried my best to awake him with a kiss but alas I am no prince...

OK I am done for the day...you guys have a great one!


----------



## onebigdude

Flo green, tan, and black on my Max 1 E35


----------



## khaag8

Any chance someone has pics of a black riser elite with solid red strings?


----------



## Tn10point

Placed my order for solid flo green strings today. For my Source HD


----------



## Bnbfishin

Putting in an order for a set for a new to me bow. I still need to post some pics of the last set from Jeff.


----------



## 164343

Tn10point said:


> Placed my order for solid flo green strings today. For my Source HD


Thank you for your order!!


Bnbfishin said:


> Putting in an order for a set for a new to me bow. I still need to post some pics of the last set from Jeff.


Thank you again and looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## joebrenner007

Man, I just cannot wait to get my JBK original set for my new HW natural OB Phoenix, I ordered white and orange with double brown pins and clear servings. It will be so bad arse.. last year Jbk helped me out with a Full Throttle and boy did that thing ever shoot. I am no expert by any means but that thing I could shoot bare shafts at any yardage up to about 70 and they flew like lasers with my JBK threads...
Jeff is top notch and if your considering buying new string I highly recommend JBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skeeter 58

onebigdude said:


> Flo green, tan, and black on my Max 1 E35


Nice!


----------



## rockdeer

My 360 with JBK Strings


----------



## 164343

joebrenner007 said:


> Man, I just cannot wait to get my JBK original set for my new HW natural OB Phoenix, I ordered white and orange with double brown pins and clear servings. It will be so bad arse.. last year Jbk helped me out with a Full Throttle and boy did that thing ever shoot. I am no expert by any means but that thing I could shoot bare shafts at any yardage up to about 70 and they flew like lasers with my JBK threads...
> Jeff is top notch and if your considering buying new string I highly recommend JBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much !!!!


----------



## 164343

rockdeer said:


> My 360 with JBK Strings
> View attachment 2150841
> View attachment 2150842


Lookin good,Thanks for posting!!


----------



## RuntCX2

2012 Elite Answer Ninja
Flo Yellow, Flo Green & Flo Orange serving


----------



## RuntCX2

'14 Elite Energy 35 Ninja
Sunset Orange, Yellow with Halo serving.


----------



## 164343

RuntCX2 said:


> 2012 Elite Answer Ninja
> Flo Yellow, Flo Green & Flo Orange serving





RuntCX2 said:


> '14 Elite Energy 35 Ninja
> Sunset Orange, Yellow with Halo serving.


Looks great!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## RuntCX2

Black/Red with Black Cherry Serving


----------



## killerloop

Heres my latest from jbk


----------



## XCOVER

Here is one I'm still setting up
Thanks Jeff for the great threads.


----------



## XCOVER

And one that's all set up


----------



## Tn10point

Thanks Jeff


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for posting up some pictures!! If you folks need anything else let me know.
Thanks


----------



## jakep567

Wife's bow hoyt ruckus pink and teal with teal serving came out great!


----------



## BeauBowhunter

Sweet looking string! My wife woukd like that color combo and she's not a fan of pink.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Pictures finally. Green, yellow with black pinstripe. The other set is all pink with black serving. Everything is great as usual from Jeff.


----------



## Mike Pollan

Probably a stupid question... 

But other then the Bad***** looks of the customer colors.. What benefits do these strings provide over factor ones like the ones that came on my Mission?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Mike Pollan said:


> Probably a stupid question...
> 
> But other then the Bad***** looks of the customer colors.. What benefits do these strings provide over factor ones like the ones that came on my Mission?


Don't have to worry about string stretch and where your peep might end up and the quality of JBK's work is second to none.


----------



## bonecollector66

tag


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump this to the top.


----------



## rockdeer

Awesome threads from a great builder. Thanks JBK.


----------



## 164343

jakep567 said:


> Wife's bow hoyt ruckus pink and teal with teal serving came out great!


Thank you for posting glad she likes them!!


----------



## 164343

BeauBowhunter said:


> Sweet looking string! My wife woukd like that color combo and she's not a fan of pink.


Let me know when she is ready!!


----------



## 164343

Bnbfishin said:


> Pictures finally. Green, yellow with black pinstripe. The other set is all pink with black serving. Everything is great as usual from Jeff.


Thank You for posting and if you need anything else let me know. 


Bnbfishin said:


> Don't have to worry about string stretch and where your peep might end up and the quality of JBK's work is second to none.


Thank you


rockdeer said:


> View attachment 2172721
> View attachment 2172722
> Awesome threads from a great builder. Thanks JBK.


Looking good thanks for posting!!


----------



## 164343

Just a little up date on build times..As of today build times are running about 7 business days.Also a new and improved website coming soon!!


----------



## adamst

Got 3 sets coming from Jeff im pump they cant get here soon enough especially with this warm weather were having up north almost no snow left on the ground.


----------



## Skeeter 58

Some very nice looking strings ya'll have there.


----------



## adamst

Got 3 sets from jeff today only had time to string the synergy. As always great work jeff


----------



## 164343

adamst said:


> Got 3 sets from jeff today only had time to string the synergy. As always great work jeff


Looks great!! Thanks for posting,let me know you have the rest of them done.


----------



## 164343

Also folks take a look at the new website.


----------



## Skeeter 58

JBK is the best strings I've ever used, guys. 

I wouldn't be saying so if it were not true.


----------



## shimmon83

if the deal goes through for this elite answer, Ill be ordering a set of strings soon (gonna put new on as I don't know the history) black, silver, and red pinstripe!

you don't have any pics of this setup do ya?


----------



## Kammeg

Just ordered a set last night! Can't wait to get them on!


----------



## onebigdude

Just ordered another set for my E35. The last set was beautiful, but I nicked a strand when I was retying my peep. JBK strings are top notch


----------



## 164343

shimmon83 said:


> if the deal goes through for this elite answer, Ill be ordering a set of strings soon (gonna put new on as I don't know the history) black, silver, and red pinstripe!
> 
> you don't have any pics of this setup do ya?


I am building a black,red with silver pinstripe I will post a pic of that set up!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

Kammeg said:


> Just ordered a set last night! Can't wait to get them on!


Thank you for your order!!! Hope you enjoy them..


----------



## 164343

onebigdude said:


> Just ordered another set for my E35. The last set was beautiful, but I nicked a strand when I was retying my peep. JBK strings are top notch


Bummers!!glad you like the strings,Keep in touch.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Also jbk bowstrings is now on face book!! Check out the contest,all you have to do is like us and you are in..
Thanks


----------



## RuntCX2

jbkstrings said:


> Also jbk bowstrings is now on face book!! Check out the contest,all you have to do is like us and you are in..
> Thanks


Liked and shared your page Jeff[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## 164343

RuntCX2 said:


> Liked and shared your page Jeff[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


Awesome Thank you!!


----------



## 164343

shimmon83 said:


> if the deal goes through for this elite answer, Ill be ordering a set of strings soon (gonna put new on as I don't know the history) black, silver, and red pinstripe!
> 
> you don't have any pics of this setup do ya?



This is the same colors you would like too see,just in a layout..


----------



## shimmon83

jbkstrings said:


> This is the same colors you would like too see,just in a layout..



that's good looking! a little more red then I was thinking it would be. I just keep looking at all your string colors and it makes it hard to decide! I now think a black, silver, and white pinstripe would look good on a ninja elite... i'll just have to get the bow in my hands for it to tell me what it wants! thanks!


----------



## 164343

shimmon83 said:


> that's good looking! a little more red then I was thinking it would be. I just keep looking at all your string colors and it makes it hard to decide! I now think a black, silver, and white pinstripe would look good on a ninja elite... i'll just have to get the bow in my hands for it to tell me what it wants! thanks!


That combo would look great!! Let me know when you are ready..Thanks!!


----------



## Paul Gonzales

Jeff still having issues with loading pics to this SITE!!!! But JBK strings are the way to go fellas!!!


----------



## OhioBowGuy

You only use BCY X correct? just looking for a color chart


----------



## 164343

OhioBowGuy said:


> You only use BCY X correct? just looking for a color chart


Correct only build in X,keep in mind that the X is only in solid colors...Try this, http://www.bcyfibers.com/Bowstring.php


----------



## OhioBowGuy

That's what i found, i'm a solid color guy anyway. Will be in touch before too long.


----------



## 164343

OhioBowGuy said:


> That's what i found, i'm a solid color guy anyway. Will be in touch before too long.


Awesome Thank You!!


----------



## OhioBowGuy

Sending PM


----------



## Flyboy21

My JBK's I have them on all 3 of my Elites. Awesome strings!!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Flyboy21 said:


> My JBK's I have them on all 3 of my Elites. Awesome strings!!



Nice looking bunch of strings, Flyboy21. Grats to you on your JBK threads. They are awesome without doubt.


----------



## mpchopper

two sets ordered. Thanks!


----------



## 164343

mpchopper said:


> two sets ordered. Thanks!


Thank you very much for your order!!


----------



## jschins

I just want to give a shout out to Jeff and JBK strings. I am new to tuning and working on bows, well I purchased a new bow, and a new set of string to go with it. I had a few issues along the way, and I called Jeff to ask a few questions about the new strings. Well not only did Jeff answer all my questions about the strings, he went way above and beyond and gave me more than a few tips on getting my new bow all set up and hitting all the specs. But it didnt stop there, He went above that and called me and wanted to make sure that I had it correct, after a few days. Cant say enough about Jeff and JBK strings. Its been raining and cloudy, here but this weekend I should be able to get outside and fling my first arrow out of it, and take a photo to post with my new bow and new set of strings. 
Thanks Again Jeff, 
Jerry


----------



## 164343

jschins said:


> I just want to give a shout out to Jeff and JBK strings. I am new to tuning and working on bows, well I purchased a new bow, and a new set of string to go with it. I had a few issues along the way, and I called Jeff to ask a few questions about the new strings. Well not only did Jeff answer all my questions about the strings, he went way above and beyond and gave me more than a few tips on getting my new bow all set up and hitting all the specs. But it didnt stop there, He went above that and called me and wanted to make sure that I had it correct, after a few days. Cant say enough about Jeff and JBK strings. Its been raining and cloudy, here but this weekend I should be able to get outside and fling my first arrow out of it, and take a photo to post with my new bow and new set of strings.
> Thanks Again Jeff,
> Jerry


Hello, Jerry it was a pleasure working with you.I am glad everything worked out well for and should you need anything else feel free to give a call.
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## jameson305

Order placed 
Tag for future purchases


----------



## 164343

jameson305 said:


> Order placed
> Tag for future purchases


Thank you for your order!!


----------



## Smiley1215

Order placed for my prime centroid....come highly recommended from member "wolbear"


----------



## CPinWV

Got mine on !


----------



## ARCHERXP

Awesome customer service. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## 164343

Smiley1215 said:


> Order placed for my prime centroid....come highly recommended from member "wolbear"


Thank you very much for your order!!


----------



## 164343

CPinWV said:


> Got mine on !
> View attachment 2209819


Looks great!! I hope they serve you well.


----------



## 164343

ARCHERXP said:


> Awesome customer service. Great guy to deal with.


Thank you very much!! Should you need anything else let me know.


----------



## BeauBowhunter

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you very much!! Should you need anything else let me know.





jbkstrings said:


> Hello, Jerry it was a pleasure working with you.I am glad everything worked out well for and should you need anything else feel free to give a call.
> Thank you
> Jeff


^^^This is why he is the best in the business! He takes care of his people.


----------



## bgbowhunter

Best in the buisness. My Nitrum 30 tuned like a dream after installing my new custom set. Thanks Jeff....Mike OBryan


----------



## 164343

bgbowhunter said:


> Best in the buisness. My Nitrum 30 tuned like a dream after installing my new custom set. Thanks Jeff....Mike OBryan


Thank you Mike!! Glad you are enjoying your strings.


----------



## 164343

bgbowhunter said:


> Best in the buisness. My Nitrum 30 tuned like a dream after installing my new custom set. Thanks Jeff....Mike OBryan


Thank you Mike!! Glad you are enjoying your strings.


----------



## Drenalin70

Jeff you built a set for my chill x. Now I need a set for a 2014 Phoenix in prairie camo, what do you think will match well?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Got my latest sets the other day. They look fantastic. I should probably not be allowed to buy any more sets since I am not providing pictures :embara: I will get some up soon.


----------



## ARCHERXP




----------



## 164343

Bnbfishin said:


> Got my latest sets the other day. They look fantastic. I should probably not be allowed to buy any more sets since I am not providing pictures :embara: I will get some up soon.


LOL not a problem..When you get a chance post up if you wish!!
Thanks


----------



## 164343

ARCHERXP said:


> View attachment 2230801


Looks great!!


----------



## boner

Anyone know the wait time on a set right now, I ordered a set on the 8th or 9th and still waiting.


----------



## 164343

boner said:


> Anyone know the wait time on a set right now, I ordered a set on the 8th or 9th and still waiting.


All orders that were placed on the 8th and 9th have shipped.If you have any other questions please feel free to call me or PM..The sale that you purchased your strings on,was very large and at this time I am working on the orders from the last day.


----------



## Bnbfishin

Let's see how the pics turn out from my phone....


----------



## 164343

Bnbfishin said:


> Let's see how the pics turn out from my phone....


Been a while since I checked in...Looks great and thanks for posting!!!


----------



## bgbowhunter

JBK Strings.. Best in the business. Un-matchable warranty also!

Mike OBryan.


----------



## thebeav

Just wanted to say thanks for the strings for my wife's dna sp. she is loving them and I am very happy with the craftsmanship. Thanks again


----------



## DBLlungIT

I just put a set on an older 38 ultra tonight and have a couple more sets going on soon as I get a chance to install them. They look great, shoot great and were spot on as they typically are. I'll load a pic real soon. Tired and have a long day tomorrow again but I just wanted to say thanks again to a great consistent craftsman in our sport.


----------



## ex-wolverine

Yep Jeff does great work



DBLlungIT said:


> I just put a set on an older 38 ultra tonight and have a couple more sets going on soon as I get a chance to install them. They look great, shoot great and were spot on as they typically are. I'll load a pic real soon. Tired and have a long day tomorrow again but I just wanted to say thanks again to a great consistent craftsman in our sport.


----------



## 164343

thebeav said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the strings for my wife's dna sp. she is loving them and I am very happy with the craftsmanship. Thanks again
> View attachment 2329689


Awesome glad she likes them!!! If you need anything else let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

DBLlungIT said:


> I just put a set on an older 38 ultra tonight and have a couple more sets going on soon as I get a chance to install them. They look great, shoot great and were spot on as they typically are. I'll load a pic real soon. Tired and have a long day tomorrow again but I just wanted to say thanks again to a great consistent craftsman in our sport.


Thank you glad you are enjoying these strings,keep in touch!!


----------



## 164343

ex-wolverine said:


> Yep Jeff does great work


Thanks for the kind words Tom!!


----------



## MIbowhunter49

ARCHERXP said:


> View attachment 2230801


What are the names of that brown color? I really like the looks of that.


----------



## joebrenner007

Here are pics of a few bows I've had and all with JBK strings, they are simply top quality.


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Omen conversion*

Here's a cool looking set Jeff did for me. Pic isnt the best (so its hard to appreciate the full detail) but I believe the work is. I still have the peep to install but I'm waiting for my brother in law so i can fit it to him and put on a new rest. Thanks Jeff for another job well done. Got a couple more set's to install for myself when i get time here but i will share when i get them. Nice pic's from Jeff's other customer's to. Here's a toast to ya buddy. *To JBK threads!!!*:darkbeer:


----------



## DBLlungIT

*My Hoyt 38 Ultra*

Ok i was gonna wait till she was all finished but since I'm toastin and boastin to Jeff and his fine work I'll just do it now while pics are loading without having to zip them first. 

*To another fine set of JBK Threads!!! :darkbeer:*


----------



## 164343

joebrenner007 said:


> Here are pics of a few bows I've had and all with JBK strings, they are simply top quality.
> View attachment 2366881
> View attachment 2366889
> View attachment 2366897
> View attachment 2366905
> View attachment 2366921


Glad you like them,thank you for posting and if you need anything else let me know.Thanks


----------



## 164343

DBLlungIT said:


> Ok i was gonna wait till she was all finished but since I'm toastin and boastin to Jeff and his fine work I'll just do it now while pics are loading without having to zip them first.
> 
> *To another fine set of JBK Threads!!! :darkbeer:*


Thank you for posting!!! Glad that they have worked well for you,keep in touch..Thanks


----------



## eskimoohunt

Just ordered from JBK. really nice guy. Sent me pics of the thread for color choices. Cant wait to get them. You guys seem really happy with his work


----------



## DBLlungIT

*Oh trust me - you selected well. You'll love them JBK threads.* *The man takes great pride in his craft. *




eskimoohunt said:


> Just ordered from JBK. really nice guy. Sent me pics of the thread for color choices. Cant wait to get them. You guys seem really happy with his work


----------



## 164343

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you for posting!!! Glad that they have worked well for you,keep in touch..Thanks


Thank you!!! 


eskimoohunt said:


> Just ordered from JBK. really nice guy. Sent me pics of the thread for color choices. Cant wait to get them. You guys seem really happy with his work


Thank you very much hope you enjoy your strings!!


----------



## 164343

Also folks,the new 8190F should start shipping from BCY this week.I will update this post when the colors start to arrive.


----------



## adventuregeorge

I've been testing the new BCY 8190F strings from JBK, they are flawless. The new material has a softer shot and seems to wear better then the 452x. Here are a couple pics, I've got around 500 shots through them and they look brand new.


----------



## Madman

What do you order if you want two colors but more of one color than the other? A 3 color string but select two of the same color? 

Anyone ever do this? I've seen pics of strings like that and I've always wanted a set.


----------



## DBLlungIT

Just pm or call Jeff and ask him. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## 164343

Thank You for posting George and keep me posted!!


adventuregeorge said:


> I've been testing the new BCY 8190F strings from JBK, they are flawless. The new material has a softer shot and seems to wear better then the 452x. Here are a couple pics, I've got around 500 shots through them and they look brand new.
> 
> View attachment 2554930
> View attachment 2554938


----------



## 164343

Madman said:


> What do you order if you want two colors but more of one color than the other? A 3 color string but select two of the same color?
> 
> Anyone ever do this? I've seen pics of strings like that and I've always wanted a set.


Give me a call,1-207-212-1421 and I can help you out with this order if you wish to do so.
Thanks


----------



## BWBOW

Just recieved my first set from jbk. They are so much cleaner looking then anything else I have gotten. Only place I will order now


----------



## Madman

jbkstrings said:


> Give me a call,1-207-212-1421 and I can help you out with this order if you wish to do so.
> Thanks


Called, forgot you guys are probably 3 hours ahead and closed. I'll give you a ring tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## 164343

BWBOW said:


> Just recieved my first set from jbk. They are so much cleaner looking then anything else I have gotten. Only place I will order now


Glad you like the strings!! Let me know if I can help you out again.
Thank You


----------



## 164343

Madman said:


> Called, forgot you guys are probably 3 hours ahead and closed. I'll give you a ring tomorrow. Thanks.


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## alicea8541

Ordered my first set ever on the 28th. RPM 360 OE set is not very impressive and hopefully the NY Mets (blue, flo orange, silver servings) colors look great and the local shop can get it shooting great. Will post pics when I get them. Is there a predicted timeframe I can expect them?


----------



## 164343

alicea8541 said:


> Ordered my first set ever on the 28th. RPM 360 OE set is not very impressive and hopefully the NY Mets (blue, flo orange, silver servings) colors look great and the local shop can get it shooting great. Will post pics when I get them. Is there a predicted timeframe I can expect them?


Thank you for your order,I hope you enjoy them!! Please allow 2 weeks this is do to the high number of orders.if you have any other questions let me know and you may also call me.
Thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT

You got yourself some professionally made threads. Congrats! 



BWBOW said:


> Just recieved my first set from jbk. They are so much cleaner looking then anything else I have gotten. Only place I will order now


----------



## 164343

Just wanted to let you folks know that some of the 8190f has come in.Here is a list of what is here and a picture of them.I will also update this post as the colors come in,if you have a order placed and would like to change it to this product just give me a call 1-207-212-1421 and I will up date your order for you.So what is in is as follows black,buckskin,dark brown,electric blue,electric red,flo purple,flo green,green,met. bronze,red royal blue and silver.


----------



## DBLlungIT

ttt


----------



## kaj4

Jeff I trust your work %100!!! Can't wait to get them!


----------



## 164343

kaj4 said:


> Jeff I trust your work %100!!! Can't wait to get them!


They left yesterday!! Thanks


----------



## tamccain

What is the lead time on your strings right now?


----------



## 164343

tamccain said:


> What is the lead time on your strings right now?


At this time I am running 13 business days out on orders,if I can help you out let me know!!
Thanks


----------



## eskimoohunt

The suspense is killing me ... To many great reviews can't wait to get them


----------



## DBLlungIT

There is a very good reason Jeff is building an impressive customer base. The man puts his seasoned pride into his craft and is great at what he does. I have several sets of his to justify saying that. And 13 days out isn't bad at all especially on custom threads.


----------



## XCOVER

Hey Jeff just placed an order for a set of the new 8190F. The test set of you sent me of this new stuff is awesome. The first thing I noticed is how much softer the shot feels compared to the BCYX. Thanks for all of your help with the test set. In about 3 weeks I will be giving it the ultimate test on an elk in the mountains.


----------



## kensum1

Just put on the set for my 15' CST. All I can say is thanks. Great attention to detail and the bow sounds and shoots fantastic!!!!


----------



## eskimoohunt

Hi Jeff 

Where are you in shipping/building times?


----------



## cterbow

Here is a close up of the strings I got from JBK and they are hands down the best. I have tried several other builders and these strings are over and above the rest. 

Orange, Pink, Blue


----------



## 164343

XCOVER said:


> Hey Jeff just placed an order for a set of the new 8190F. The test set of you sent me of this new stuff is awesome. The first thing I noticed is how much softer the shot feels compared to the BCYX. Thanks for all of your help with the test set. In about 3 weeks I will be giving it the ultimate test on an elk in the mountains.


Awesome Glad you like and keep me posted!!!


----------



## 164343

eskimoohunt said:


> Hi Jeff
> 
> Where are you in shipping/building times?


You are getting close,give me a call and I can give you a better time frame!!!


----------



## 164343

cterbow said:


> View attachment 2656889
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the strings I got from JBK and they are hands down the best. I have tried several other builders and these strings are over and above the rest.
> 
> Orange, Pink, Blue


Glad to see you like your strings keep in touch!!!
Thanks


----------



## PSE Mikey

Jeff your PM inbox is full. :wink:


----------



## 164343

PSE Mikey said:


> Jeff your PM inbox is full. :wink:


Try it again..Thanks


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Best string ever. I told him which nocks I was using and my center serving is perfect, no more smashing down the serving and wearing it out prematurely like big fat stock threads.


----------



## alicea8541

He called me last week and said my set would be shipping today. Deer season is less than a month away and I'm looking forward to getting them on my RPM360.


----------



## eskimoohunt

Jeff,

Thanks for the great threads. These things are mint!! Love the speed buttons you put on, and thanks for taking time with me to get the right color combo!!


----------



## 164343

nwmnbowhunter said:


> Best string ever. I told him which nocks I was using and my center serving is perfect, no more smashing down the serving and wearing it out prematurely like big fat stock threads.


Thank you very much!!


alicea8541 said:


> He called me last week and said my set would be shipping today. Deer season is less than a month away and I'm looking forward to getting them on my RPM360.


Your order did indeed ship on this day!!


eskimoohunt said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for the great threads. These things are mint!! Love the speed buttons you put on, and thanks for taking time with me to get the right color combo!!


Awesome glad you like them!!!


----------



## 164343

Here is the second batch of 8190f I am only missing cedar,gold,light blue,light pink,root beer and orange...The website will be updated soon,you may call in your order for this product or if you would like to change your order to this product let me know.
Thanks


----------



## craigxt

I can't wait to get my 8190f. I have been hearing good reviews on it.


----------



## alicea8541

Mine came in today, a day earlier than expected, and are now installed. Hopefully the bow shop got it installed nicely. Have to go shoot it now. The NY Mets need to give me a win today now.


----------



## eskimoohunt

*Pics*

Great threads here jeff


----------



## 164343

eskimoohunt said:


> Great threads here jeff


Thanks for posting and keep in touch!!!


----------



## 164343

Good news!!! All colors of the 8190F are in and the website is updated. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## XCOVER

Hey Jeff. Thanks for the great strings. I have been shooting yours for quite a while now and have never let me down. I just got back from the hills and took this bull 2 hrs into my hunt. Put the arrow right through the lungs at 54 yards. He went approximately 30 yards and it was over. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jorkep

got my JBK FloGreen/FloRed strings on the Xring Vi. these are awesome!


----------



## bowfisher

How long of a build time are you running right now ?


----------



## 164343

XCOVER said:


> Hey Jeff. Thanks for the great strings. I have been shooting yours for quite a while now and have never let me down. I just got back from the hills and took this bull 2 hrs into my hunt. Put the arrow right through the lungs at 54 yards. He went approximately 30 yards and it was over. Thanks Jeff.
> View attachment 2823994


Excellent job!!! Glad it all came together for you.


----------



## 164343

jorkep said:


> got my JBK FloGreen/FloRed strings on the Xring Vi. these are awesome!


Looks great!! Let me know if you need anything else.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

bowfisher said:


> How long of a build time are you running right now ?


At this time,I am running 6 business days out.If I can help you out let me and thanks for asking!!


----------



## brudawg

Little late to the party but.......


----------



## pavco330

Bump for great threads!


----------



## 164343

brudawg said:


> Little late to the party but.......
> View attachment 2891674
> View attachment 2891690


Looks great!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 164343

pavco330 said:


> Bump for great threads!


Thank you for the bump!!


----------



## 188088

Got a set coming for my new synergy and a free bump for ya


----------



## Hunter187

Just ordered a set for my Energy 35...bumpski


----------



## 164343

donny.brooke said:


> Got a set coming for my new synergy and a free bump for ya





Hunter187 said:


> Just ordered a set for my Energy 35...bumpski


Thank you very much for your orders!!


----------



## Karbon

Have specs for the Elite Impulse 34 yet?


----------



## Bnbfishin

Getting some tree therapy. These are JBk's threads on my Maitland Halo 31.


----------



## SBXT29

+1 for JBK. Great strings and cables and quick turn around.


----------



## 164343

Karbon said:


> Have specs for the Elite Impulse 34 yet?


Sorry about that, I just saw your post.. Yes I do have the spec's for this bow 
Thank you


----------



## 164343

Bnbfishin said:


> Getting some tree therapy. These are JBk's threads on my Maitland Halo 31.


Thank you for posting.. Looks great and good luck!!


----------



## 138104

Karbon said:


> Have specs for the Elite Impulse 34 yet?


Haha that didn't take long! Which camo did you get?


----------



## 164343

Fall sale..
Any set of strings, single cam, two cam even 5 piece are 55.00 plus shipping if speed nocks are needed that would a 8 dollar up charge.You may order from the website or by phone,1-207-212-1421.
This is sale includes 1-3 colors and pinstripe sets.
Thank you


----------



## bgbowhunter

Sweet deal here. Jeff is top notch


----------



## mikesmith66

8190f


----------



## 164343

mikesmith66 said:


> 8190f
> 
> View attachment 3120754


Awesome!!! Thank you for posting..That came out great..


----------



## Commfishmtk

tagged


----------



## wolbear

Well, here is the Decree "Frankenbow". Decree with Full throttle cams. Threads are made by none other than JBK! I know they look like tan/black w red pin, however, if you see them in person, they are actually buckskin/chocolate brown with a red pinstripe! Yest another outstanding set of JBK threads that tuned in 3 shots!


----------



## 164343

wolbear said:


> Well, here is the Decree "Frankenbow". Decree with Full throttle cams. Threads are made by none other than JBK! I know they look like tan/black w red pin, however, if you see them in person, they are actually buckskin/chocolate brown with a red pinstripe! Yest another outstanding set of JBK threads that tuned in 3 shots!


Looks great!!! Thanks for posting,hey question for you..What do you think of the halo end loops versus the clear pastie 652x I had been using for over a yr?


----------



## wolbear

Honestly Jeff, I pulled the new set from the bag and was amazed! The halo end servings are far superior to the old 652x! They look so much cleaner, and I will say they are extremely strong and durable! More so than any of the past materials! I am glad you made the change! Again, thanks for all the help, it's hard to find a quality string builder that puts as much time towards attention to detail as you do!


----------



## D-TRAIN

Order placed via website for a set going on a PRIME One STX!


----------



## slappomatt

ordered a set for my hoyt contender yesterday. Cant wait the strings that came on here are pretty tired.


----------



## 164343

wolbear said:


> Honestly Jeff, I pulled the new set from the bag and was amazed! The halo end servings are far superior to the old 652x! They look so much cleaner, and I will say they are extremely strong and durable! More so than any of the past materials! I am glad you made the change! Again, thanks for all the help, it's hard to find a quality string builder that puts as much time towards attention to detail as you do!


Awesome glad you like the halo end loops,they are indeed much better with halo versus the 652x clear material..The 652x does make a very small transition however it does break down and little fibers start to pop out..


----------



## 164343

D-TRAIN said:


> Order placed via website for a set going on a PRIME One STX!





slappomatt said:


> ordered a set for my hoyt contender yesterday. Cant wait the strings that came on here are pretty tired.


Thank you very much for your orders!! This sale will end on 11/9


----------



## hanyueh

Want to order a set soon since its sale time! What would you guys recommend for a silver Hoyt podium 37 with black accessories?


----------



## 164343

hanyueh said:


> Want to order a set soon since its sale time! What would you guys recommend for a silver Hoyt podium 37 with black accessories?


Thank you, you could go with silver and black with white pinstripe...


----------



## hanyueh

How bout solid electric blue?


----------



## 164343

hanyueh said:


> How bout solid electric blue?


That would look good as well


----------



## deerhuntin24

Jeff, I placed an order on October 27th. How long does it generally take to make and ship the strings? I bought a set from you last year and loved them. Your serving is top notch and I don't have a single complaint. I accidentally touched a broadhead to my cable and cut a few strands. (thank god it didnt explode). So I put on a backup cable and shot my biggest buck ever on Public land yesterday! I'm so excited to get these new threads for my defy. Thanks for your honest, Great work!


----------



## booxr

I placed an order yesterday and I don't even have the bow yet to put them on:smile:


----------



## tonygoz

Know you were flooded with orders Jeff, but these are spot on and gorgeous (BCY X: Gray, White, with Black Pin).

Appreciate the effort,
Tony


----------



## HAvok33

Do you have the specs for the carbon defiant 31 27.5 inch draw #2 cam? Can't wait to get mine for my silver ice pro edge by the way nothing but great things is all I've heard from jbk threads, thanks for the quality work and great customer service.


----------



## 164343

HAvok33 said:


> Do you have the specs for the carbon defiant 31 27.5 inch draw #2 cam? Can't wait to get mine for my silver ice pro edge by the way nothing but great things is all I've heard from jbk threads, thanks for the quality work and great customer service.


Yes I do,If I can help you out let me know.
Thank you


----------



## 164343

tonygoz said:


> Know you were flooded with orders Jeff, but these are spot on and gorgeous (BCY X: Gray, White, with Black Pin).
> 
> Appreciate the effort,
> Tony


Flooded was not the word!!! Any way glad you like them and if I help you out again let me.
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## 164343

I hope everyone had a great Christmas and would like to wish everyone a Happy New Year!!!
Would like to let everyone also that any orders placed as of today will ship out in 3-5 business days.The website is updated with the new pricing for the 2016.
Thank you!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Hey jeff its jeff lol. Was wondering if you had my monster set done order was under j meyer thanks Have a great new year!!


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Hey jeff its jeff lol. Was wondering if you had my monster set done order was under j meyer thanks Have a great new year!!


Hi Jeff,it is leaving today!!! Thank you and Happy New Year


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Thanks Jeff. I will post pics when there installed. Really cant wait to put a set of your strings on my Mathews. They were perfect in my Hoyt's. Will be ordering a few more sets for my other 4 Mathews soon!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rduchateau2954

My solid blue JBK strings.


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Thanks Jeff. I will post pics when there installed. Really cant wait to put a set of your strings on my Mathews. They were perfect in my Hoyt's. Will be ordering a few more sets for my other 4 Mathews soon!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome and looking forward to seeing the picture's!!!! Thank you for the future orders!!!


----------



## 164343

rduchateau2954 said:


> My solid blue JBK strings.
> View attachment 3489138


Looks great thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Just got my strings today Jeff and like usual top notch. Will post pics when I get them put on in a week or so. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILph4

Ordered a set of purple and gold with a black pin for my black Prodigy. Jeff is the man. Wouldn't think of using anyone else.


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Just got my strings today Jeff and like usual top notch. Will post pics when I get them put on in a week or so. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome looking forward to the pictures


----------



## 164343

phays1007 said:


> Ordered a set of purple and gold with a black pin for my black Prodigy. Jeff is the man. Wouldn't think of using anyone else.


That should look great!!! Thanks for all you do for me!!!


----------



## 164343

Any set of strings, single cam, two cam even 5 piece are 55.00 plus shipping if speed nocks are needed that would be a 8 dollar up charge.You may order from the website or by phone,1-207-212-1421.
This is sale includes 1-2 colors and pinstripe sets.This sale be for 1 week,at this time all orders will ship in (4-6 business days).Should build times need to be adjusted I will update the information with in this thread. 
Thank you


----------



## zilla24

Awesome deal, I just ordered mine!


----------



## bckhntr

Thanks JBK - just when I needed to get a new set! Order placed.


----------



## 164343

zilla24 said:


> Awesome deal, I just ordered mine!





bckhntr said:


> Thanks JBK - just when I needed to get a new set! Order placed.


Thank you very much for your orders!!!


----------



## tjg

Ordered mine for my M6 last night


----------



## 164343

Thank you very for all the orders!!!


----------



## xhammer23

Do you have 8190F material?


----------



## ILph4

xhammer23 said:


> Do you have 8190F material?


Yes he does.


----------



## 164343

xhammer23 said:


> Do you have 8190F material?


Yes I do!!!


phays1007 said:


> Yes he does.


Thanks!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders,at this time all orders are shipping in (4 to 6) business days


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders!! Update on build times,at this point running 5-7 business days..


----------



## Securis

Thanks Jeff for the excellent service! even if it took a month, it would be worth it to see these babies!


----------



## ChuckA84

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you for your orders!! Update on build times,at this point running 5-7 business days..


Jeff, I made an order last night for a 8190F set in all red with speed nocks for a 2015 Source HD but if you havent started on it yet can I make that for a 2015 Decree IC instead? If you already started it then no problem, just means someone on the classifieds will get a nice new string set when I sell the Source lol


----------



## RutnStrut5832

Order just placed!! Thanks JBK


----------



## 164343

Securis said:


> Thanks Jeff for the excellent service! even if it took a month, it would be worth it to see these babies!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84 said:


> Jeff, I made an order last night for a 8190F set in all red with speed nocks for a 2015 Source HD but if you havent started on it yet can I make that for a 2015 Decree IC instead? If you already started it then no problem, just means someone on the classifieds will get a nice new string set when I sell the Source lol


Change has been made!!You still had plenty of time to make this change.Thank you for your order!!!


----------



## 164343

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Order just placed!! Thanks JBK


Thank you for your order!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!! Just a up date,build times are running 8-10 business days at this time..
Thank you


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you for all your orders!!! Just a up date,build times are running 8-10 business days at this time..
> Thank you


No biggie well worth the wait!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckA84

jbkstrings said:


> Change has been made!!You still had plenty of time to make this change.Thank you for your order!!!


Thanks Jeff!


----------



## colersu22

Just sent you a PM about my order Jeff.


----------



## 164343

colersu22 said:


> Just sent you a PM about my order Jeff.


Got it!! I will call you on Monday you will be all set.
Thanks


----------



## jwg1976

Just sent you my order


----------



## 164343

jwg1976 said:


> Just sent you my order


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!! Just another update on orders,at this time build times are running 10-12 business days.
Thank you


----------



## brudawg

Great sale price! Just ordered a set of BCY X for my maroon red 2012 Martin Pantera. Servings are falling apart on the stock strings. Hopefully Mt Berry, Flo Purple, with Silver pinstripe will be a good match. I think it will be. Can't wait.


----------



## 164343

brudawg said:


> Great sale price! Just ordered a set of BCY X for my maroon red 2012 Martin Pantera. Servings are falling apart on the stock strings. Hopefully Mt Berry, Flo Purple, with Silver pinstripe will be a good match. I think it will be. Can't wait.


Thank you for your order!!! I feel that will look great together..


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!!


----------



## 164343

Morning bump thank you for your orders!! Also that I have had many requests for the fury material I have decided to bring it in.I have all colors on order and will post in this thread when it arrives.
Thank You


----------



## Brian811

Those look pretty good


----------



## 164343

Brian811 said:


> Those look pretty good


Thank you!!


----------



## EJC

jbkstrings said:


> Morning bump thank you for your orders!! Also that I have had many requests for the fury material I have decided to bring it in.I have all colors on order and will post in this thread when it arrives.
> Thank You



Awesome, love the red, black, and silver. Can I order that set from the website?


----------



## 164343

EJC said:


> Awesome, love the red, black, and silver. Can I order that set from the website?


Thank you,yes will be able to order the fury once it is here and the website is updated and that will be shortly.I will update this thread when it is ready to go!!


----------



## 164343

Fury Material will be here soon!!!


----------



## 164343

Just so everyone knows I am running 12 business days on orders!!!!
Thank You


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Well worth the wait guys. You wont be disappointed!!


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Well worth the wait guys. You wont be disappointed!!


Thank you Sir!!!


----------



## 164343

Just a little reminder I am running a solid 12 business days on orders.Please take this into consideration when placing your order!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Just to give you guys that are buying these strings a little info. You will gain a little speed with these strings to about 2 fps. Here's the data.

Created: 01/08/16 09:01 AM
Description: Mathews Monster 6
Notes 1: 72# 30dl
Notes 2: stock zebra strings
Distance to Chrono(FT): 1.00
Ballistic Coefficient: 1.000
Bullet Weight(gr): 426.00
Temp: N/A °F
BP: N/A inHg
# FPS FT-LBS PF
10 323 98.70 137.60 
9 325 99.93 138.45 
8 325 99.93 138.45 
7 325 99.93 138.45 
6 324 99.32 138.02 
5 325 99.93 138.45 
4 325 99.93 138.45 
3 326 100.54 138.88 
2 321 97.48 136.75 
1 324 99.32 138.02 
Average: 324.3 FPS
SD: 1.4 FPS
Min: 321 FPS
Max: 326 FPS
Spread: 5 FPS
Shot/sec: 0.0
True MV: 324 FPS
Group Size (in): 0.00


These are Jbks and this is a 20 shot string so if it was a 10 shot like above the average would be higher. 

Created: 01/20/16 12:06 PM
Description: Mathews Monster 6
Notes 1: 30dl 72lbs
Notes 2: new JBK strings tpu speed knocks
Distance to Chrono(FT): 1.00
Ballistic Coefficient: 1.000
Bullet Weight(gr): 426.00
Temp: 53 °F
BP: 30.27 inHg
# FPS FT-LBS PF
20 327 101.16 139.30 
19 326 100.54 138.88 
18 327 101.16 139.30 
17 323 98.70 137.60 
16 325 99.93 138.45 
15 324 99.32 138.02 
14 326 100.54 138.88 
13 325 99.93 138.45 
12 327 101.16 139.30 
11 326 100.54 138.88 
10 326 100.54 138.88 
9 325 99.93 138.45 
8 327 101.16 139.30 
7 327 101.16 139.30 
6 325 99.93 138.45 
5 326 100.54 138.88 
4 326 100.54 138.88 
3 327 101.16 139.30 
2 325 99.93 138.45 
1 327 101.16 139.30 
Average: 325.9 FPS
SD: 1.1 FPS
Min: 323 FPS
Max: 327 FPS
Spread: 4 FPS
Shot/sec: 0.0
True MV: 326 FPS
Group Size (in): 0.00





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missouri reaper

pm sent


----------



## 164343

missouri reaper said:


> pm sent


Pm answered chat soon!! Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Ordered another set for my mr6. Thanks Jeff


----------



## 164343

Awesome thank you!!!


----------



## tjg

Finally had a chance to get the new threads on today. They look great and just a few twists to the cables got me synched and timed. Great job Jeff and Thanks.


----------



## 164343

tjg said:


> View attachment 3639818
> 
> Finally had a chance to get the new threads on today. They look great and just a few twists to the cables got me synched and timed. Great job Jeff and Thanks.


Awesome glad you like them!!! Thank you if I can help you out again just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

I would like to thank everyone for all the orders!!!The fury material is now in stock,I have all of the colors and the website is updated.You may place your order from the site or over the phone,the sale will continue for this week,it will end at on Saturday morning.Fury is included in the sale,(Please) understand that at this time I am running a strong 12 business days on orders.I hope you take the build schedule into consideration when placing your orders!!.
Thank you!


----------



## ChuckA84

I received my 8190F threads for my new '15 Decree today. My stock ABB strings are red/black and I decided to go with solid red. I threw the JBK strings on and started playing with it and all I have to say is Jeff's strings are awesome...I only needed to add 1 twist to the buss and remove half a twist from the control to get the cam sync/timing perfect. Then I just eyeballed the nock point and rest with the engraved tuning lines on the bow and it only took me a total of 2 shots through paper to get a clean tear with a fletched shaft. First shot was a slightly right tear so I threw a twist in the right yoke and removed one from the left and boom.





































Then I chrono'd a couple arrows through my prochrono. The bow is 60# and 28" draw. My shooting chrony always registers 7-8fps faster than my prochrono so I could have thrown up some super impressive numbers but its borrowed out to someone. Still very impressive though even with the lower numbers...





































I'm very pleased with the strings. Thank you Jeff!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84,I am glad that you are pleased with the strings.They look great and the numbers are great as well!! If you ever need anything else or you have a problem let me know.
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## 164343

The fury material is in stock,also at this time I am running at 11 business days on build times.
Thanks


----------



## NY12020

Loving my 8190F threads as well...very stable they have not moved at all since I got the bow tuned in. The lengths were dead on for mine as well just a few twists on the yokes to bare shaft tune and done. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 164343

NY12020 said:


> Loving my 8190F threads as well...very stable they have not moved at all since I got the bow tuned in. The lengths were dead on for mine as well just a few twists on the yokes to bare shaft tune and done. Thanks Jeff!


Awesome happy to see it has worked out well for you!!


----------



## 164343

A couple more pin set ups..


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Jeff they were spot on no twisting installed them right out of package and were dead nuts. I love the color too. Thanks. Can't wait for my next set for my MR6. Will have my XLR8s on soon. Thanks Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Anyone have a set of the lightning set? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Jeff they were spot on no twisting installed them right out of package and were dead nuts. I love the color too. Thanks. Can't wait for my next set for my MR6. Will have my XLR8s on soon. Thanks Jeff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome glad to see it worked so well for you. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> Anyone have a set of the lightning set?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Lightning is nothing more then a pinstripe.. At one time that is what I would call them!!
Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

To the man that build the best strings thanks Jeff. Here's my XLR8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23

These look great guys. He is on my short list when my new bow comes in. You guys have any suggestions for colors that would go with Predator Fall grey camo?


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

xhammer23 said:


> These look great guys. He is on my short list when my new bow comes in. You guys have any suggestions for colors that would go with Predator Fall grey camo?


You won't be disappointed that's for sure. Send Jeff a pic at his email he can help you pick a nice match for your set. That's what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832

jbkstrings said:


> A couple more pin set ups..


Hey Jeff idk if those orange & black w/ silver pin are mine but they look like it. Also got them installed on my bow and they are awesome!! Thanks again for a great product with awesome detail.


----------



## dnv23

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> You won't be disappointed that's for sure. Send Jeff a pic at his email he can help you pick a nice match for your set. That's what I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok I will do that for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

dnv23 said:


> Ok I will do that for sure. Thanks!


Your welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> To the man that build the best strings thanks Jeff. Here's my XLR8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! Thank you for posting glad you are pleased.


----------



## 164343

xhammer23 said:


> These look great guys. He is on my short list when my new bow comes in. You guys have any suggestions for colors that would go with Predator Fall grey camo?


Let me know when you are ready!! I would be happy to help you out!!


----------



## 164343

dnv23 said:


> Ok I will do that for sure. Thanks!


Awesome thanks!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

jbkstrings said:


> Looks great!!! Thank you for posting glad you are pleased.


Just wanted to let you know I picked up about 10fps. Stock zebra strings was 355 and this is with your strings!!!


Created: 02/02/16 07:49 AM
Description: Mathews XLR8
Notes 1: 85# 30dl JBK strings
Notes 2: 
Distance to Chrono(FT): 1.00
Ballistic Coefficient: 1.000
Bullet Weight(gr): 426.00
Temp: 43 °F
BP: 30.25 inHg
# FPS FT-LBS PF
10 364 125.35 155.06 
9 365 126.04 155.49 
8 363 124.66 154.64 
7 363 124.66 154.64 
6 362 123.98 154.21 
5 366 126.73 155.92 
4 363  124.66 154.64 
3 363 124.66 154.64 
2 363 124.66 154.64 
1 366 126.73 155.92 
Average: 363.8 FPS
SD: 1.4 FPS
Min: 362 FPS
Max: 366 FPS
Spread: 4 FPS
Shot/sec: 0.0
True MV: 364 FPS
Group Size (in): 0.00






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Holy smokes that is moving along for sure!!!


----------



## bowhuntermark

Hi Jeff you did my spyder 34 2 years ago still going strong and once my carbon defiant ever shows up it will be on its way to you.


----------



## xhammer23

jbkstrings said:


> Let me know when you are ready!! I would be happy to help you out!!


I was quoted 6 to 8 weeks and it has been 4 weeks so far. The bow will be a Obsession K34. Hopefully it won't take longer but you never know with Obsession and the fact that it is a lefty in a special camo.


----------



## 164343

bowhuntermark said:


> Hi Jeff you did my spyder 34 2 years ago still going strong and once my carbon defiant ever shows up it will be on its way to you.


Glad that one worked out well for you.Looking forward to the next one, let me know when you ready.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

xhammer23 said:


> I was quoted 6 to 8 weeks and it has been 4 weeks so far. The bow will be a Obsession K34. Hopefully it won't take longer but you never know with Obsession and the fact that it is a lefty in a special camo.


Hopefully the wait is not to long for you!!looking forward to building them for you!!
Thanks


----------



## tandin93

Just put the new threads from Jeff on my brother's SBXT. Perfect specs right out of the package! The strings look awesome! 

Great CS as well! Awesome communication!
Thanks Jeff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart

Which string material do you now recommend? I need a set for my Z7............


----------



## 164343

tandin93 said:


> Just put the new threads from Jeff on my brother's SBXT. Perfect specs right out of the package! The strings look awesome!
> 
> Great CS as well! Awesome communication!
> Thanks Jeff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! If you ever need anything else just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Sivart said:


> Which string material do you now recommend? I need a set for my Z7............


Honestly I like all 3 of the materials that I use!! They all make a nice stable product,I do fine that the fury is indeed a smoother bundle.


----------



## jwg1976

Just put my new threads on the Xcentric......Another beautiful job by JBK


----------



## 164343

jwg1976 said:


> Just put my new threads on the Xcentric......Another beautiful job by JBK


Awesome glad you like them!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Wow Jeff you have really out done yourself they are amazing. Thanks Jeff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redwings423

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Wow Jeff you have really out done yourself they are amazing. Thanks Jeff


Love it


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Thanks man they look absolutely amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

How long is the wait? I ordered on the 12th take your time I'm just wondering and eta help with the waiting process lol.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> How long is the wait? I ordered on the 12th take your time I'm just wondering and eta help with the waiting process lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


Your order will be shipping in just a few more days.Thanks


----------



## soybean81

JBK,

i boogered the serving on my cable endloop on a brand new set, my fault. how much would it cost me to send them back for a repair?

feel free to pm me if you would rather discuss there.

thanks


----------



## miketheshooter

jbkstrings said:


> Your order will be shipping in just a few more days.Thanks


Awsome! I ordered flo orange with a flo green pin. Can't wait til they are here!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork

miketheshooter said:


> Awsome! I ordered flo orange with a flo green pin. Can't wait til they are here!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


I'd like to see those when you get them, if you don't mind posting a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

WCork said:


> I'd like to see those when you get them, if you don't mind posting a pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely will!

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58

Here's a bump for an awesome string and a good fella.


----------



## missouri reaper

The new strings are great. Highly recommend the 8190. Awesome string and a great guy.


----------



## vito9999

So, I had my bus cable sheer off at 1/4 draw last month. JBK was running a special so I though lets give him a try. Got my Supra put back together, thru a sight and rest on and flung an arrow from 20yds as it was getting dark, no peep. Bow is exactly at factory spec's as it sits. Still need to tune. Very impressed.


----------



## Skeeter 58

vito9999 said:


> So, I had my bus cable sheer off at 1/4 draw last month. JBK was running a special so I though lets give him a try. Got my Supra put back together, thru a sight and rest on and flung an arrow from 20yds as it was getting dark, no peep. Bow is exactly at factory spec's as it sits. Still need to tune. Very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 3864609
> 
> View attachment 3864625
> 
> View attachment 3864801


Those look very nice.


----------



## bsharkey

Very happy with my new threads thanks JBK


----------



## cornfedkiller

Got my new string and cable today. Went with BCY-X in black and gray. Put it on the bow right away, but haven't had a chance to shoot it or anything yet. 

They look like awesome..The endloops are the cleanest I've seen and the serving looks tighter than any other string I've used. 

Cant wait to shoot it and get everything dialed in. Thanks JBK!


----------



## tscan

nice


----------



## norsemen

Got my strings a couple days ago. Installed them. Shot em' in. Just awesome as usual. Thank you for suggesting the white stripe to go with the black and silver. you do great work and should be proud.


----------



## craigxt

I agree. JBK makes an outstanding set of strings. I have bought one set from him and they were perfect. I like to try different builders and to give everyone some business but really liked JBK's.


----------



## vito9999

bsharkey said:


> Very happy with my new threads thanks JBK




I like how you had those done. Real nice.


----------



## 164343

vito9999 said:


> So, I had my bus cable sheer off at 1/4 draw last month. JBK was running a special so I though lets give him a try. Got my Supra put back together, thru a sight and rest on and flung an arrow from 20yds as it was getting dark, no peep. Bow is exactly at factory spec's as it sits. Still need to tune. Very impressed.
> 
> View attachment 3864609
> 
> View attachment 3864625
> 
> View attachment 3864801


Awesome!! Glad you are happy so far,if you need anything else just let me know!!!


----------



## 164343

bsharkey said:


> Very happy with my new threads thanks JBK


Looks great thanks for posting,let me know if I can help you out again!!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

cornfedkiller said:


> Got my new string and cable today. Went with BCY-X in black and gray. Put it on the bow right away, but haven't had a chance to shoot it or anything yet.
> 
> They look like awesome..The endloops are the cleanest I've seen and the serving looks tighter than any other string I've used.
> 
> Cant wait to shoot it and get everything dialed in. Thanks JBK!


Awesome!! Glad you are pleased so far.Thanks


----------



## 164343

norsemen said:


> Got my strings a couple days ago. Installed them. Shot em' in. Just awesome as usual. Thank you for suggesting the white stripe to go with the black and silver. you do great work and should be proud.


Glad it worked out well for you!!! Let me know if you need anything else!!!


----------



## miketheshooter

WCork said:


> I'd like to see those when you get them, if you don't mind posting a pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Quick tune job that went almost flawless. Paper tuned in 3 shots and hammered at 20 like I tune bows for a living.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork

miketheshooter said:


> Quick tune job that went almost flawless. Paper tuned in 3 shots and hammered at 20 like I tune bows for a living.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!


----------



## Skeeter 58

miketheshooter said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Jeff I have them on my Wake and they look amazing. Thanks again











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warhammer

That looks awesome! I ordered a set for my halon can't wait to see what they look like.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

warhammer said:


> That looks awesome! I ordered a set for my halon can't wait to see what they look like.


Thanks man. I'm sure yours will look awesome too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waipiopastor

Very personal and customer service oriented string maker. 


In Him


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

waipiopastor said:


> Very personal and customer service oriented string maker.
> 
> 
> In Him


Yes very true. Anytime he's running behind or whatever he always gives me a ring and let me know what's going on. I just damaged a set on my monster and I sent him a email and let me know he's going on vacation on this certain week. He's a awesome guy to deal with and I believe he makes the best set of strings. I will never go else where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Nice looking setups!! Thank you everyone for the kind words!!!


----------



## CPinWV

Been using his strings for a while now. Can't say enough about them. Put these on my friends BMXS yesterday... He is very pleased !


----------



## 164343

CPinWV said:


> Been using his strings for a while now. Can't say enough about them. Put these on my friends BMXS yesterday... He is very pleased !
> 
> View attachment 3940498


Glad you like them and everything worked well for you friend!!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

Hi,I am on vacation from the 18th to the 27th...All orders that were placed before March 7th will be built and shipped by 16th..Any orders that were placed as of March 8th to the 17th these customers have been and will be notified of this vacation with the opportunity to cancel such order.Any and all orders that were placed within these dates and during the vacation will be started on the 28th and built in order as they were placed.Thank you very much and have a great day!!!


----------



## teaz01

Hi,

Order placed, please string me up!

TY


----------



## ss315

Jbk what's turn around time right now on a fury set?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

ss315 said:


> Jbk what's turn around time right now on a fury set?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,any new orders placed as of today is looking at a 8-9 business day build time frame.
Thanks


----------



## ss315

How do we order a fury set, your website only lists bcy on the drop downs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

ss315 said:


> How do we order a fury set, your website only lists bcy on the drop downs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fury is indeed on the order page..Be sure when you choice the string option under the shop tab the top of the page looks like this..
ORDER JBK BOWSTRINGS

We offer 1 or 2 color string sets as well as pinstripe sets.
We now have 3 string optioins, BCY X, BCY 8190F and Brownell Fury


----------



## ss315

jbkstrings said:


> The fury is indeed on the order page..Be sure when you choice the string option under the shop tab the top of the page looks like this..
> ORDER JBK BOWSTRINGS
> 
> We offer 1 or 2 color string sets as well as pinstripe sets.
> We now have 3 string optioins, BCY X, BCY 8190F and Brownell Fury



It pulled up on the mobile version, not sure why it I could see it on my laptop/tablet. 

Either way order submitted this morning. 
Thanks!


----------



## 164343

ss315 said:


> It pulled up on the mobile version, not sure why it I could see it on my laptop/tablet.
> 
> Either way order submitted this morning.
> Thanks!


Awesome thank you!!!!


----------



## tlknturky09

Bump 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeeter 58

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Jeff I have them on my Wake and they look amazing. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowser! Very nice!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Skeeter 58 said:


> Wowser! Very nice!


Thank you!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09

Bump

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlknturky09

Ttt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gobblinthunder

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Jeff I have them on my Wake and they look amazing. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Smoking strings!!!!!

Great color combo


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Thanks guys. Jeff does the best strings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warhammer

Finally got mine on


----------



## ss315

ttt. (And no , he did not build the strings in my recent dloop serving post thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

warhammer said:


> Finally got mine on
> View attachment 4136658
> View attachment 4136658


Looks great!!


----------



## 164343

ss315 said:


> ttt. (And no , he did not build the strings in my recent dloop serving post thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent!!!


----------



## 164343

Do you need help deciding on colors for your next build?Use the string builder program that is now the website!!!


----------



## ChuckA84

These threads have been holding up great!...










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84 said:


> These threads have been holding up great!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Awesome glad they are doing well for you and thanks for posting!!


----------



## 164343

A few more pinstripes...


----------



## jmpk

Jeff what colors and material is in the top pic above?


----------



## 164343

jmpk said:


> Jeff what colors and material is in the top pic above?


That would be all Fury and the colors are.On the left is Sand/sage/Dark brown with Natural Cedar and black pin...The other set is Flo red,red with black pin..


----------



## Kris87

Memorial Day sale coming up maybe?


----------



## Diesel79

I've got a set on order for my Xpedition Xcentric 7 in 8190f. Can't wait to get them on!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

jbkstrings said:


> A few more pinstripes...


Those flow red are mine. They were put in my bow last night Jeff and look awesome. Will post pics as soon as I get a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

Jeff are those strings in the top pic for my decree? If not they great anyway!


----------



## k&j8

IDABOW said:


> Jeff are those strings in the top pic for my decree? If not they great anyway!


If you are talking about the Fury set in Sand/sage/Dark brown with Natural Cedar and black pin, I believe they were for my Boss in Kryptek Highlander. Just got them last week and hope to have them put on this week. They look great!!


----------



## fountain

Kris87 said:


> Memorial Day sale coming up maybe?


I've been thinking the same thing, but I was figuring a father's day sale. Great minds think alike!


----------



## fountain

Here is a quick pic of my defiant 34


----------



## 164343

Kris87 said:


> Memorial Day sale coming up maybe?


Check with me in a few more days :wink:


----------



## 164343

Diesel79 said:


> I've got a set on order for my Xpedition Xcentric 7 in 8190f. Can't wait to get them on!


It will be very soon!!!


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Those flow red are mine. They were put in my bow last night Jeff and look awesome. Will post pics as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!!! Glad you like them and looking forward to seeing them!!!!


----------



## 164343

IDABOW said:


> Jeff are those strings in the top pic for my decree? If not they great anyway!


Just a few more days for you as well!!!


----------



## 164343

k&j8 said:


> If you are talking about the Fury set in Sand/sage/Dark brown with Natural Cedar and black pin, I believe they were for my Boss in Kryptek Highlander. Just got them last week and hope to have them put on this week. They look great!!


Looking forward to seeing them on your bow!!


----------



## 164343

fountain said:


> I've been thinking the same thing, but I was figuring a father's day sale. Great minds think alike!


Time will tell and your latest order leaves today!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

fountain said:


> Here is a quick pic of my defiant 34


Looks great!!! Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## 164343

A couple more pin's


----------



## fountain

jbkstrings said:


> Time will tell and your latest order leaves today!! Thanks


Sweet! Thanks again


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Here it is Jeff. I think it looks awesome. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Here it is Jeff. I think it looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great!!! thanks for posting.


----------



## ChuckA84

Got a new Bowmadness 34 on the way so the first thing I had to do was order her a set of JBK's!...order sent last night


----------



## ChuckA84

Anyone know if Jeff is away or on vacation or something? He hasnt posted in over 2 weeks and I called and got no answer. I hope all is well and he's maybe just on vacation.


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84 said:


> Anyone know if Jeff is away or on vacation or something? He hasnt posted in over 2 weeks and I called and got no answer. I hope all is well and he's maybe just on vacation.


Hi, I am here just building a lot of strings.. I do not post in my thread very much.. When folks call simply leave a message and I will all you back..
Thanks


----------



## ChuckA84

jbkstrings said:


> Hi, I am here just building a lot of strings.. I do not post in my thread very much.. When folks call simply leave a message and I will all you back..
> Thanks


That was me that you called back shortly after I called. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly and glad to hear that everything is good and you're just busy building your awesome string sets!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

Where's my CS34 threads at bro? I'm impatient. And you know this.....man!!!! 

You know I'm kidding.


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84 said:


> That was me that you called back shortly after I called. Thanks for getting back to me so quickly and glad to hear that everything is good and you're just busy building your awesome string sets!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks!!!


----------



## 164343

Kris87 said:


> Where's my CS34 threads at bro? I'm impatient. And you know this.....man!!!!
> 
> You know I'm kidding.


LOL soon!!!


----------



## Wenty

What's the build time currently?


----------



## 164343

Wenty said:


> What's the build time currently?


At this time,anything order as of today will built in 7-9 business days!!!


----------



## harleyryder

woohoo !! mine are being built , I can't wait to get them, This will be my 2nd set I got from JBK , he makes awesome strings !!


----------



## jpm_mq2

Got mine today,well worth the wait.Thanks jeff,look forward to dealing with you in the future. A+


----------



## jpm_mq2

Fury material, natural cedar.I only needed to put a half twist in one cable to get sync dead on in the draw board. 3 shots through paper after yoke tuning and got this.
Bow tuned awesome. thanks again jeff.


----------



## 164343

jpm_mq2 said:


> Fury material, natural cedar.I only needed to put a half twist in one cable to get sync dead on in the draw board. 3 shots through paper after yoke tuning and got this.
> Bow tuned awesome. thanks again jeff.


Glad you like them!!! Thanks posting,if you need anything else just let me know!!


----------



## 10essee

Jeff just ordered three sets of fury strings on Friday. Excited to see the black and cranberry with white pin for my Cpxl. Should be back to all black by time they get here. Thanks for the great set your last strings were.


----------



## Double_lung_em

I just ordered a set for bowtech insanity and matching for my sons mini burner today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

10essee said:


> Jeff just ordered three sets of fury strings on Friday. Excited to see the black and cranberry with white pin for my Cpxl. Should be back to all black by time they get here. Thanks for the great set your last strings were.


Thank you for your orders and I am please to see the others have done well for you!!!! Should you need anything else just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Double_lung_em said:


> I just ordered a set for bowtech insanity and matching for my sons mini burner today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and it was a pleasure chatting with you.Should you need anything else,just let me know.
Thanks


----------



## drk9988

I have a 2011 Bowtech Destroyer Since I came home from the dealer the day I bought it new I have tried to save the strings... Five years later it was time to restring. After searching the internet and reading all the reviews the easy choice was JBK. Everything was exactly to spec tuned very quick will definitely order again. I should have snapped pics of the bullet holes! Brownell Fury Red/Charcoal and black pin.
.
View attachment 4434929


----------



## Wenty

jpm_mq2 said:


> Fury material, natural cedar.I only needed to put a half twist in one cable to get sync dead on in the draw board. 3 shots through paper after yoke tuning and got this.
> Bow tuned awesome. thanks again jeff.


I like the Cedar! Had a set that was cedar and brown serving a few years ago...always liked the look.

I read your response and had to add....I just received another set from Jeff. Sage...brown and Flo green for a E35. As always...look great. Installed. ALL specs came out exact...I mean they couldn't be more exact. Draw length...draw weight. ATA. Brace. Holding weight. It's all perfect. Didn't have to put any twist into anything besides a half for peep alignment. That's it....timing is dead nuts. 3 shots and 2 rest bumps and bare shafts were perfect.
It's been the easiest tune ever. 

I just wanted to say thanks again Jeff for a quality product. There is a reason I only shoot your threads....and recommend them above all others.


----------



## 164343

drk9988 said:


> I have a 2011 Bowtech Destroyer Since I came home from the dealer the day I bought it new I have tried to save the strings... Five years later it was time to restring. After searching the internet and reading all the reviews the easy choice was JBK. Everything was exactly to spec tuned very quick will definitely order again. I should have snapped pics of the bullet holes! Brownell Fury Red/Charcoal and black pin.
> .
> View attachment 4434929


Very happy it all worked for you!!! If you have any issue's or questions let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Wenty said:


> I like the Cedar! Had a set that was cedar and brown serving a few years ago...always liked the look.
> 
> I read your response and had to add....I just received another set from Jeff. Sage...brown and Flo green for a E35. As always...look great. Installed. ALL specs came out exact...I mean they couldn't be more exact. Draw length...draw weight. ATA. Brace. Holding weight. It's all perfect. Didn't have to put any twist into anything besides a half for peep alignment. That's it....timing is dead nuts. 3 shots and 2 rest bumps and bare shafts were perfect.
> It's been the easiest tune ever.
> 
> I just wanted to say thanks again Jeff for a quality product. There is a reason I only shoot your threads....and recommend them above all others.


It can not get any easier then that!!! Glad you enjoy the product and let me know if I can help you out again!!!
Thanks


----------



## Skeeter 58

Bump for some awesome strings.


----------



## bgbowhunter

Jeff has been kind enough to help support our little youtube production. Super stand up guy. Here's a short video on why I choose to use JBK custom bowstrings.


----------



## miketheshooter

My boss ordered a set almost 3 weeks ago for his insanity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Any idea what the turn around is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrath612

Not sure what it would be for a new order but I'm at 3 weeks and still waiting.


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> Any idea what the turn around is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of June orders and some of July will be completed by the end of this coming week!!!


----------



## 164343

All new orders that have been placed as of today will be shipped in 10 to 12 business days.Should anyone need to know the time frame of a order you may also call and speak with me as well.
Thanks


----------



## captainmorgank

Just ordered a set today for my Bowtech Experience. Can't wait to get them as my current string is about shot.


----------



## ChuckA84

I've been giving the JBK threads on both of my bows quite a workout in this extreme heat...still can't get them to budge. Both tuned right up with quick and minor tweaks and have been solid with absolutely no creep or peep rotation. Servings are some of the best I've ever seen and even with playing with different sized loops on both bows due to a new release I haven't gotten the serving to separate at all...

If you want a top notch, set it and forget it string set at a great price then you can't beat JBK's!










Decree with 8190F threads









BM34 with Fury threads









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

ChuckA84 said:


> I've been giving the JBK threads on both of my bows quite a workout in this extreme heat...still can't get them to budge. Both tuned right up with quick and minor tweaks and have been solid with absolutely no creep or peep rotation. Servings are some of the best I've ever seen and even with playing with different sized loops on both bows due to a new release I haven't gotten the serving to separate at all...
> 
> If you want a top notch, set it and forget it string set at a great price then you can't beat JBK's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decree with 8190F threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BM34 with Fury threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Very nice bows and very nice threads. My dominators will be here tomorrow can't wait. My same exact thoughts on Jeff's threads. I've using only him for the last few years and wouldn't use no one else. 


PSE Pro Staff


----------



## Skeeter 58

Chuck, those red strings look really nice on those bows. 

I agree, JBK strings are top notch. Install, fine tune, and they are there to stay.


----------



## onebigdude

I've got jbk strings on all my bows. Jeff's a great guy and the strings are top notch. Once I started using his strings, I've had no reason to try anything else

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Backcountry

Jeff is a top notch string builder and a very pleasant guy to talk to if you have any questions about your order....... just ordered a set today for a Halon 6 and will post some pics when they arrive.


----------



## cnvf250

I got the tracking number on mine today. Can’t wait to see them. I don’t know how many sets I have had made, but they have all been fantastic. I won’t even look anywhere else.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Jeff alls I can say is wow. I know the kind of work you do and you always seem to amaze me. I'm so happy to have found a string builder like you and a great friend thanks again Jeff I will try to get pics up ASAP. 


PSE Pro Staff


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for the kind words!!! Looking forward to seeing more pic's
Thanks


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

PSE Pro Staff


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> PSE Pro Staff


Looks great!! Thanks for posting..


----------



## wrath612

My new threads, a big thanks to jeff for them. The tech at the shop that strung them complimented your work. They look great!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Hey Jeff. I ordered up a set for my decree. Can't wait to get these. 


PSE Pro Staff


----------



## bigblock534

Just placed an order today for my carbon defiant turbo. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## 164343

wrath612 said:


> My new threads, a big thanks to jeff for them. The tech at the shop that strung them complimented your work. They look great!
> View attachment 4530681


Thank you for posting,I am pleased to see how things all worked out for you.
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## 164343

bigblock534 said:


> Just placed an order today for my carbon defiant turbo. Can't wait to get them!





Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Hey Jeff. I ordered up a set for my decree. Can't wait to get these.
> 
> 
> PSE Pro Staff


Thank you for your orders!!!!


----------



## Double_lung_em

I want to start by saying strings are awesome as we all know from experience!! But what really caught my attention was the person behind the product! Just like I told him personally his over all attitude and beyond polite conversation is what will bring him my buisness for years to come!! Awesome product even better person!!! Thanks man! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristFollower

*Great strings*

My string and cable set turned out awesome!
Bad timing and some unfortunate events led to me having to wait for a month to get them, but man am I glad I waited!
Just got them put on today so I'll update this post as time goes on. 
Thanks a lot JBK!


----------



## CPinWV

Just ordered an "all black" set for my Vendetta XS. They can't get here soon enough. Ordered 5 or 6 sets from Jeff and every set has been amazing.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR

Although I have been a BCY fan for many years, I ordered a Brownell Fury set for my Spyder Turbo. Looking forward to trying out this material and Jeff's work! Heard nothing but great things about both! 

NC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Although I have been a BCY fan for many years, I ordered a Brownell Fury set for my Spyder Turbo. Looking forward to trying out this material and Jeff's work! Heard nothing but great things about both!
> 
> NC
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You will be very happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntermark

Just got my defiant 34 back went with Fury- cedar and light brown with green pin stripe on cables and cedar and hunter green with light brown pinstripe on string. Strings are flawless and bow is mouse fart quiet and shooting lights out.






,






,


----------



## bowhuntermark

Here's a couple more


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1

Here it is Jeff. I think it looks sick. Love it thanks man.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

bowhuntermark said:


> Here's a couple more
> View attachment 4632897
> View attachment 4632913


Awesome glad it all worked well for you!!!


----------



## 164343

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Here it is Jeff. I think it looks sick. Love it thanks man.
> View attachment 4656977
> View attachment 4656985
> View attachment 4656993
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, that bow does pop for sure!!!


----------



## CPinWV

Got my "all black" threads in. As always, AMAZING !!!! Even has new end loops, they are freakn awesome !!! Thanks Jeff !!!


----------



## bk1320

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

CPinWV said:


> Got my "all black" threads in. As always, AMAZING !!!! Even has new end loops, they are freakn awesome !!! Thanks Jeff !!!
> View attachment 4695433


Awesome glad you are happy!!! Good luck this year!!!


----------



## 164343

bk1320 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Looks great!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## 164343

I would like to thank everyone for all the of your orders!! Also would like to mention at this time build times are running 3-5 business days on new orders..Here is a few pictures of end loops.


----------



## me.hunter

Thanks Jeff for another set of great strings. Mel


----------



## 164343

me.hunter said:


> Thanks Jeff for another set of great strings. Mel


You are welcome!!


----------



## 164343

Be sure to take a look at the string builder program that is on the website!!! Just keep in mind that some colors will can be off a little.
Thanks


----------



## me.hunter

ttt


----------



## Skeeter 58

jbkstrings said:


> I would like to thank everyone for all the of your orders!! Also would like to mention at this time build times are running 3-5 business days on new orders..Here is a few pictures of end loops.


Best end loops and servings in the business IMO.


----------



## CPinWV

jbkstrings said:


> Be sure to take a look at the string builder program that is on the website!!! Just keep in mind that some colors will can be off a little.
> Thanks


Not with Black :wink:



Skeeter 58 said:


> Best end loops and servings in the business IMO.


Agree 100% and a TWO YEAR Warranty


----------



## AKDoug

I usually roll my own, but decided to order two sets. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## 164343

AKDoug said:


> I usually roll my own, but decided to order two sets. Can't wait to get them.


Thank you and those left yesterday!!!


----------



## Clocked92

I am definitely planning on ordering a set of strings once this hunting season is up. Short of going through 37 pages looking for a set of something in Black and any shade of blue can someone post a couple pics?

thanks!


----------



## 164343

A few more loops..


----------



## 164343

Clocked92 said:


> I am definitely planning on ordering a set of strings once this hunting season is up. Short of going through 37 pages looking for a set of something in Black and any shade of blue can someone post a couple pics?
> 
> thanks!


Hello,thanks for asking if..Take a look at post #877 this may help you out some,you can also use the string builder on my website to get a idea as well.If you have any other question please ask.


----------



## WCork

Placing an order now for a set for a New Breed Genetix. 

Do you need to know the location of the serving for the string stop or any measurements with regards to speed nocks? Or are you able to find that info out? 
Thanks!


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Placing an order now for a set for a New Breed Genetix.
> 
> Do you need to know the location of the serving for the string stop or any measurements with regards to speed nocks? Or are you able to find that info out?
> Thanks!


Thank you very much!!! I will be all set on the needed spec's.
Thanks


----------



## WCork

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you very much!!! I will be all set on the needed spec's.
> Thanks


Great, order placed...thanks!


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Great, order placed...thanks!


Excellent Thank you!!!


----------



## bigblock534

New threads for my halon 6. They turned out great!! Thanks Jeff..


----------



## 164343

bigblock534 said:


> New threads for my halon 6. They turned out great!! Thanks Jeff..


You are welcome!! Glad you like them and thanks for posting!!


----------



## Jonathan3220

Ordered a set of fury strings for my bowtech boss from you. After 2 months and a few thousand shots I am very happy. Servings are nice and tight, peep sight has not turned or twisted even a spec. Very well made threads can't wait to hunt with them in a few weeks!
Will buy more from you in the future!!


----------



## 164343

Jonathan3220 said:


> Ordered a set of fury strings for my bowtech boss from you. After 2 months and a few thousand shots I am very happy. Servings are nice and tight, peep sight has not turned or twisted even a spec. Very well made threads can't wait to hunt with them in a few weeks!
> Will buy more from you in the future!!


Thank you, I am glad the strings have done well for you!!! Good luck hunting!!!!


----------



## 164343

A few more to look at!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

no 452x ?


----------



## 164343

3Dblackncamo said:


> no 452x ?


Sorry just build with bcy X, 8190f and fury.


----------



## AKDoug

It's my first journey away from 452X in a long time, we'll see how it goes. Super fast turnaround time and the strings look fantastic. Precisely made to the specs I requested and what Hoyt lists. No pics yet, I'm struggling with a setup issue not related to the strings.


----------



## Hntndad

I switched this year to JBK after becoming dissatisfied with a "pro" string builder I've been using for the past few years. 
First and foremost, Jeff is an honest to god gentleman. He is Easy to talk to, extremely informative and very passionate about his trade. 
I ordered a set of 8190f for my hunting rig. (Mathews z7). Always have had the cable come to long and the string too short by 1/8-3/16" Jeff is easily willing and able to resolve any and all issues you've had with past experiences. 
This string set is honestly the nicest built set I have ever had made. The serving is the absolute tightest you will come across. Period. Every string I've ever put on by any of the other string builders have had the serving separate where it comes over the huge drop in the z7 cam. I've got hundreds of shots on this string so far and not a budge!! Absolute perfection. The endloops are a thing of beauty. I imagine Jeff sitting there meticulously spending hours on 1 string set to get it to this level. 
I just wanted to say thanks again Jeff. It was great talking to you. I'm thoroughly satisfied with your work. Im as proud to shoot them as you are to build them! 

Kevin


----------



## AKDoug

Shot a hundred shots through my Hoyt Contender Elite today after the string change. Absolute zero peep movement, and no movement in the string set I could detect. Measured the set for my Vantage Elite Plus and the string set was dead nuts on for length. Excellent serving, tight as anything I've seen. Just ordered another set for my son's Darton and two custom length cables for my Vantage E+ since there is no way to make draw length on that bow with Hoyt's spec's... no fault of Jeff's.


----------



## ccriley6

Is the sage brownell fury color comparable to the bcy kiwi green? Looking at sage/ natural cedar for my next string set....thanks


----------



## 164343

Hntndad said:


> I switched this year to JBK after becoming dissatisfied with a "pro" string builder I've been using for the past few years.
> First and foremost, Jeff is an honest to god gentleman. He is Easy to talk to, extremely informative and very passionate about his trade.
> I ordered a set of 8190f for my hunting rig. (Mathews z7). Always have had the cable come to long and the string too short by 1/8-3/16" Jeff is easily willing and able to resolve any and all issues you've had with past experiences.
> This string set is honestly the nicest built set I have ever had made. The serving is the absolute tightest you will come across. Period. Every string I've ever put on by any of the other string builders have had the serving separate where it comes over the huge drop in the z7 cam. I've got hundreds of shots on this string so far and not a budge!! Absolute perfection. The endloops are a thing of beauty. I imagine Jeff sitting there meticulously spending hours on 1 string set to get it to this level.
> I just wanted to say thanks again Jeff. It was great talking to you. I'm thoroughly satisfied with your work. Im as proud to shoot them as you are to build them!
> 
> Kevin
> 
> View attachment 4766674


I am happy to hear that you are pleased with the product...If you ever need anything else just let me know and thank you for posting!!


----------



## 164343

AKDoug said:


> Shot a hundred shots through my Hoyt Contender Elite today after the string change. Absolute zero peep movement, and no movement in the string set I could detect. Measured the set for my Vantage Elite Plus and the string set was dead nuts on for length. Excellent serving, tight as anything I've seen. Just ordered another set for my son's Darton and two custom length cables for my Vantage E+ since there is no way to make draw length on that bow with Hoyt's spec's... no fault of Jeff's.


Thank you,sounds like you are very happy and thank you for the new orders as well.Should you need anything else please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Sage is on the left,Kiwi on the right..Should you need anything else just let me know.Thanks


----------



## ccriley6

jbkstrings said:


> Sage is on the left,Kiwi on the right..Should you need anything else just let me know.Thanks


Awesome.....thanks
Do you have Hunter green/natural cedar?


----------



## 164343

ccriley6 said:


> Awesome.....thanks
> Do you have Hunter green/natural cedar?


I sure do!!! Thanks


----------



## cnvf250

Jeff, got my threads today for my BTX. I will get them on and tuned up and post some pictures. They look fantastic.


----------



## 164343

cnvf250 said:


> Jeff, got my threads today for my BTX. I will get them on and tuned up and post some pictures. They look fantastic.


Great!! Looking forward to see them!!!!


----------



## Kris87

I normally get all my Hoyt strings from JBK, and Obsession strings from another builder on here....Not any more! Jeff made this last set for a Delta 6 I was tuning for a friend of mine, and I had him do some custom string and cable lengths on it. I only had to put one twist in one cable for the cams to sync properly. That's always a good sign! Anyways, if you need Obsession strings, then give him a look too.


----------



## aeds151

Whats the turn around time for strings to my door. Looking for an Xpedition Perfection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Kris87 said:


> I normally get all my Hoyt strings from JBK, and Obsession strings from another builder on here....Not any more! Jeff made this last set for a Delta 6 I was tuning for a friend of mine, and I had him do some custom string and cable lengths on it. I only had to put one twist in one cable for the cams to sync properly. That's always a good sign! Anyways, if you need Obsession strings, then give him a look too.


That looks great!!! Glad you are happy with them!!!!


----------



## WCork

I ordered a set on Sept. 2nd and received notification that they shipped today...pretty dang quick!


----------



## 164343

aeds151 said:


> Whats the turn around time for strings to my door. Looking for an Xpedition Perfection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this time,build time is 4-6 business days.All orders are shipped priority.
Thanks


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> I ordered a set on Sept. 2nd and received notification that they shipped today...pretty dang quick!


:thumbs_up


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Looking forward to mine! It was nice talking with you Jeff. I'll post some pics after the install.


----------



## 164343

KYBowhunter89 said:


> Looking forward to mine! It was nice talking with you Jeff. I'll post some pics after the install.


It was nice speaking with you as well,looking forward to seeing them when you have them installed!!!
Thanks


----------



## 164343

Here is a few more pictures


----------



## WCork

Got my strings and they look awesome! My current strings still have some life left in them so I'm going to hold off on swapping them, but I'll post a pic when I do :thumbs_up

I do have a string and cable related question....is there any downside to using a string and cables that are different colors? I was interested in ordering a set of solid flo green cables with a solid silver string. Does having different colors like that make it more susceptible to uneven stretching? Or as long as they are of the same material...they should wear or stretch the same?


----------



## B.T. Splinterz

Ive had Vapor Trail, 60X, Winner Choice , JBK and a couple other various small time string makers, some out of business , some not. . JBK and Winner Choice are the best and JBK is less pricey. ,


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Got my strings and they look awesome! My current strings still have some life left in them so I'm going to hold off on swapping them, but I'll post a pic when I do :thumbs_up
> 
> I do have a string and cable related question....is there any downside to using a string and cables that are different colors? I was interested in ordering a set of solid flo green cables with a solid silver string. Does having different colors like that make it more susceptible to uneven stretching? Or as long as they are of the same material...they should wear or stretch the same?


Great!! Glad you like them and looking forward to seeing them when you do get them installed..You would not have any issues building a set up like you mentioned..I have done that many times!!!
Thanks


----------



## 164343

B.T. Splinterz said:


> Ive had Vapor Trail, 60X, Winner Choice , JBK and a couple other various small time string makers, some out of business , some not. . JBK and Winner Choice are the best and JBK is less pricey. ,


Glad you like them,Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## miketheshooter

I've sent 3 other guys to buy a set and so far 2 love them. The other guy just ordered a set for his energy 32, so he hasn't got them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> I've sent 3 other guys to buy a set and so far 2 love them. The other guy just ordered a set for his energy 32, so he hasn't got them yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!! As far as the E 32 set,if this is for who I think it maybe,it is leaving today!!!


----------



## miketheshooter

He is kind of picky but I know he will like them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250

Thanks for the threads Jeff. They are super nice. I went with the fury this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you very much!!! As far as the E 32 set,if this is for who I think it maybe,it is leaving today!!!


He got strings today and loved them! I only had give cable and strings 3 twist each and everything was on as far as factory spec. Tied a loop on, slapped her in the draw board and timing was dead nuts! 


Thank you very much for the work and attn with the strings you make! Hoping if I send 3 more I'll get a free set lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradMc26

ccriley6 said:


> Awesome.....thanks
> Do you have Hunter green/natural cedar?


Any pics of this color combo?


----------



## 164343

cnvf250 said:


> Thanks for the threads Jeff. They are super nice. I went with the fury this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you are happy with them!! They look great on that bow,nice color choices you picked out!!!


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> He got strings today and loved them! I only had give cable and strings 3 twist each and everything was on as far as factory spec. Tied a loop on, slapped her in the draw board and timing was dead nuts!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the work and attn with the strings you make! Hoping if I send 3 more I'll get a free set lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome!! Glad it all worked out,and you never know!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

BradMc26 said:


> Any pics of this color combo?


I looked to see if I had any pictures of this option and I did not..So I went to the string builder on my site,this will give you a idea of what it would look like.
Do not pay any attention to the verbage below the picture..These are the colors you are asking about.If you have any other questions please ask.Thanks


----------



## WCork

Bump for some great strings

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## meateater307

Put my order in a couple days ago, can't wait to try them out!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Bump for some great strings
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the kind words!!


----------



## 164343

meateater307 said:


> Put my order in a couple days ago, can't wait to try them out!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thank you for your order,I hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## 164343

Just wanted to let you folks know,that the new website is up and I feel it is much more user friendly..Thank you for looking!!!


----------



## BeauBowhunter

jbkstrings said:


> Just wanted to let you folks know,that the new website is up and I feel it is much more user friendly..Thank you for looking!!!


It's great to be able to use the string builder to see what your string is going to look like before you order it. Great strings Jeff!


----------



## CPinWV

Another set of all black for a friend of mine. Thanks Jeff. He loves them. CP


----------



## 164343

BeauBowhunter said:


> It's great to be able to use the string builder to see what your string is going to look like before you order it. Great strings Jeff!


Certainly does help,it gives you a good idea that is for sure!!! Thanks


----------



## 164343

CPinWV said:


> Another set of all black for a friend of mine. Thanks Jeff. He loves them. CP
> View attachment 4949425


AWesome!!! Glad he is happpy..Thanks for posting.


----------



## 164343

Morning bump!!


----------



## flhxnick

jbkstrings said:


> I looked to see if I had any pictures of this option and I did not..So I went to the string builder on my site,this will give you a idea of what it would look like.
> Do not pay any attention to the verbage below the picture..These are the colors you are asking about.If you have any other questions please ask.Thanks


Jeff made me this color combo and love my strings!! Sorry for sideways pics.


----------



## 164343

flhxnick said:


> Jeff made me this color combo and love my strings!! Sorry for sideways pics.
> View attachment 5001105
> View attachment 5001113


Thank you for posting and glad to hear that you are pleased with them!!


----------



## 164343

Jbk is having a fall sale,all sets are 15.00 dollars off.Speed nocks are a extra 8.00 and they are installed,the website is updated for the sale.Sale prices will appear in the cart at the time of check out. 
At this time build time frame is 3-5 business days,please keep in mind this can change quickly..I will try and keep the build times updated,thank you for looking!!!


----------



## waipiopastor

Great . . . I will call tomorrow to order another set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> Great . . . I will call tomorrow to order another set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome Thank you!!!


----------



## cjoh101

Ordered a set for my Energy 32 this morning!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

cjoh101 said:


> Ordered a set for my Energy 32 this morning!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for all your orders!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for all your orders!!


----------



## miketheshooter

I've sold 6 sets so far. Free set maybe please? Thanks for all the hard work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikelew87

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikelew87

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WCork

Now that hunting season has ended I put on my new JBK threads....they look killer!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erichall84

Just ordered a set for my 13' Answer. Flo green with flo green serving. Should look sweet with the max 1!

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Now that hunting season has ended I put on my new JBK threads....they look killer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Looks great thanks for posting!!!


----------



## 164343

Here is a few pictures..


----------



## 164343

some more


----------



## 164343

Few more pictures and Thank you for all your orders!!!


----------



## missouri reaper

Another fantastic set from JBK on my Victory. Tuned right up and looks great. Customer for life.


----------



## vtmonster

JBK always does a great job on my Mathews and obsession strings and the service and backing his product is second to none,thanks Jeff


----------



## chugg

Excellent threads. Best customer service I've ever experienced.


----------



## 164343

chugg said:


> Excellent threads. Best customer service I've ever experienced.





vtmonster said:


> JBK always does a great job on my Mathews and obsession strings and the service and backing his product is second to none,thanks Jeff





missouri reaper said:


> Another fantastic set from JBK on my Victory. Tuned right up and looks great. Customer for life.


Thank you everyone for the kind words!!


----------



## 164343

Couple pictures!!


----------



## 164343

Morning!!


----------



## esox620

Thanks Jeff !!!


----------



## WCork

Best strings I've ever used!
Going to be ordering a set for my Dominator soon!


----------



## gralewaj

What is the difference between the Fury and X material?


----------



## 164343

esox620 said:


> Thanks Jeff !!!


You are welcome!!!


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Best strings I've ever used!
> Going to be ordering a set for my Dominator soon!


Thank you,looking forward to building for you again!!


----------



## 164343

gralewaj said:


> What is the difference between the Fury and X material?


Fury is a non blended product,X is a blended product.


----------



## waipiopastor

Do you have the specs and ability to make fury strings and cables for the new Mathews Halon 32 already?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> Do you have the specs and ability to make fury strings and cables for the new Mathews Halon 32 already?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I have them and can do it with Fury...


----------



## waipiopastor

jbkstrings said:


> Yes I have them and can do it with Fury...


Just called and left a message . . . Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> Just called and left a message . . . Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and thank you for your orders,glad to hear you really like the Fury!!!


----------



## waipiopastor

jbkstrings said:


> Yes and thank you for your orders,glad to hear you really like the Fury!!!


Thanks for the call back and thanks for making some of the best strings and cables on the planet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Few more pictures


----------



## WCork

jbkstrings said:


> Thank you,looking forward to building for you again!!


Order placed :thumbs_up
I'm not sure if the 2012 PSE Dominators have or need speed nocks...do you have any idea? 
Thanks!


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Order placed :thumbs_up
> I'm not sure if the 2012 PSE Dominators have or need speed nocks...do you have any idea?
> Thanks!


Thank you for your order,yes they do have them and feel you should have them..PM sent!!


----------



## WCork

Gotta love a string set with zero peep movement!  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cnvf250

This sad, but I don’t remember the colors I ordered for my Highlander BTX. It will be a surprise for me when they get here. :cocktail:


----------



## 164343

WCork said:


> Gotta love a string set with zero peep movement!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Awesome,Thank you for posting and if you need anything else let me know!!!


----------



## 164343

cnvf250 said:


> This sad, but I don’t remember the colors I ordered for my Highlander BTX. It will be a surprise for me when they get here. :cocktail:


I do!! lol Thank you for your order!!
String Material:Brownell Fury
1st color:Cocobola (FURY ONLY)
2nd color:Flo green
Pin Stripe:Charcoal (FURY ONLY)
Serving color:Black


----------



## bsharkey

good guy to deal with thanks Jeff


----------



## cnvf250

jbkstrings said:


> I do!! lol Thank you for your order!!
> String Material:Brownell Fury
> 1st color:Cocobola (FURY ONLY)
> 2nd color:Flo green
> Pin Stripe:Charcoal (FURY ONLY)
> Serving color:Black


Awesome. I'll remind my daughter. She picked them. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

I'm excited for mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Strings came in today. I'll post pics tomorrow when I'm all done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Without a hitch and dead to spec like always!!!!! Thanks for the best bow strings around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojapar

JBK, are you using the new Mercury strings yet?


----------



## 164343

miketheshooter said:


> Without a hitch and dead to spec like always!!!!! Thanks for the best bow strings around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent thank you for posting!!!


----------



## 164343

rojapar said:


> JBK, are you using the new Mercury strings yet?


Hello,Yes I will be using Mercury and it will be here shortly.


----------



## craigxt

Can you please let us know when you receive the new Mercury? I would like to try a set out on my Reign 7 that I have ordered. Thanks


----------



## 164343

craigxt said:


> Can you please let us know when you receive the new Mercury? I would like to try a set out on my Reign 7 that I have ordered. Thanks


I sure will,hard to say what colors will be first but I will let you and all colors are on order.
Thanks


----------



## cnvf250

Got my threads today. When I get it tuned up I'll post a picture. They look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWoods

Ordered a set yesterday, cant wait to see them on my bow.


----------



## HoosierArcher88

bump for some excellent threads and a great builder.


----------



## bowhuntermark

*Halon 32/7*

Thanks Jeff awesome strings as always.


















ONFIG]5559953[/ATTACH] Fury Silver/Light Brown w/Black pin and clear serving


----------



## Rev44

bowhuntermark said:


> Thanks Jeff awesome strings as always.
> View attachment 5559977
> View attachment 5559985
> View attachment 5559993
> ONFIG]5559953[/ATTACH] Fury Silver/Light Brown w/Black pin and clear serving


Great combo! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

bowhuntermark said:


> Thanks Jeff awesome strings as always.
> View attachment 5559977
> View attachment 5559985
> View attachment 5559993
> ONFIG]5559953[/ATTACH] Fury Silver/Light Brown w/Black pin and clear serving


Great glad you them!! Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## cnvf250

Best strings in the business. Not to mention the customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waipiopastor

Jeff is an amazing guy and does make amazing strings for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

cnvf250 said:


> Best strings in the business. Not to mention the customer service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much,glad you like them!!!


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> Jeff is an amazing guy and does make amazing strings for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Frank!!!


----------



## 164343

Ok Here is what I have for colors so far in the new Bcy Mercury...black,Cedar,Electric blue,Flrange,Flo yellow,Green,Kiwi,Met.Bronze,Pink,Purple,Red,Royal blue,Silver,Tan and White. As more colors are shipped in I will update this post..If you wish to place a order using Mercury please call in your order,1-207-212-1421 at this time I will not add this to the website until all colors are in stock.
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## elkgrunt

Best strings by far. I take them out of the package put them on the bow and have to do very little to bring it into tune, amazing.


----------



## craigxt

Will be ordering as soon as I get my Reign 7 in.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Sea

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## B.T. Splinterz

I have had no problems with my 60X set or my JBK set .60X seems to be a lil cheap on the servings. Shooting long ata bows, JBK adds another 1" longer wrap end servings and 1/2" more center serving ,looks better , likely more secure. My next set will be JBK.


----------



## 164343

Thank You everyone for the kind words and pictures!!!


----------



## Jmsbid28

Can't wait until mine get here. Ready for the new color scheme this year.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Jmsbid28 said:


> Can't wait until mine get here. Ready for the new color scheme this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


What color combo did you go with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmsbid28

Green with black serving. Probably the same as 80% of the others lol

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## miketheshooter

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waipiopastor

They look awesome on the Halon 32!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> They look awesome on the Halon 32!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you them!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Jmsbid28

Finally got the new threads in and put on. Look and shoot amazing. Much better look than the octane black and gold stock strings


----------



## bigblock534

Jbks on my 340..


----------



## meateater307

My black/blue strings from JBK are perfect!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt

Just stopped at the dealer and my Bowtech R7 is still not in after 7 weeks. It looks like my silver/black with blue pinstripe strings will be here before my bow. I will post pics once I receive them. I have used many different builders and keep going back to JBK.


----------



## 164343

Update,All mercury colors are in and the website will be updated soon..You may call in your orders for this product..
Thanks


----------



## miketheshooter

Can't wait for my energy 35's new set in fury. Never tried fury but I'm excited to find out and see if there is much of a difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

All staff shooters that would like to receive a shooter shirt please call me 1-207-212-1421 and I will help you out with it.
Thank you


----------



## blance7

Just got my new Mercury set on my Evolve 31 and they are perfect. couple of twists to the short cables for cam clearance on the cables and was shooting bullet holes on the 3rd shot through paper. There are a lot of good string builders, but to get a string of this quality, fast shipping, and some of the best customer service you could ask for, JBK is second to none. Don't hesitate to give Jeff a chance to build your next set.


----------



## waipiopastor

Jeff, 
This is Frank from Hawaii. I just wanted to say thank you again for the amazing set of Fury strings! 
My wife has her Avail set up at 25/50 and she is shooting a 333 grain arrow at 261 FPS! (4 FPS faster than with the stock threads)
That comes out to a 352 IBO even with a 6" brace. Incredibly quiet as well and very smooth feel. 
We have your strings and cable on all of our bows and could not be happier!
Thank you again!

In Him,
Frank


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigxt

Thanks again Jeff for another perfect set of strings. BCY mercury going on the Reign 7 this weekend.


----------



## 164343

blance7 said:


> Just got my new Mercury set on my Evolve 31 and they are perfect. couple of twists to the short cables for cam clearance on the cables and was shooting bullet holes on the 3rd shot through paper. There are a lot of good string builders, but to get a string of this quality, fast shipping, and some of the best customer service you could ask for, JBK is second to none. Don't hesitate to give Jeff a chance to build your next set.


Glad to see that it has all worked well for you!! Thank you and if you need anything else please let me know!!!


----------



## 164343

waipiopastor said:


> Jeff,
> This is Frank from Hawaii. I just wanted to say thank you again for the amazing set of Fury strings!
> My wife has her Avail set up at 25/50 and she is shooting a 333 grain arrow at 261 FPS! (4 FPS faster than with the stock threads)
> That comes out to a 352 IBO even with a 6" brace. Incredibly quiet as well and very smooth feel.
> We have your strings and cable on all of our bows and could not be happier!
> Thank you again!
> 
> In Him,
> Frank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal!! Nice numbers and if you have if I can help you out with anything else let me know!!
Thanks


----------



## 164343

craigxt said:


> Thanks again Jeff for another perfect set of strings. BCY mercury going on the Reign 7 this weekend.


Nice!!! Let me know how it goes for you!!
Thanks


----------



## mnbowmanmark

Sent a pm


----------



## CPinWV




----------



## NY12020




----------



## cnvf250

What's your turn around time now Jeff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

cnvf250 said:


> What's your turn around time now Jeff?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At this time for new orders,build times are just under 2 weeks..
Thanks


----------



## cnvf250

jbkstrings said:


> At this time for new orders,build times are just under 2 weeks..
> Thanks


Awesome, I only have about a week left then. Can't wait. These factory strings are awful. Peep rotation is pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clocked92

Ordered a set of Mercury strings last Friday. Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## hvystinger

Just ordered my mercury blues for my Halon......


----------



## Clocked92

Just wondering if we ordered, do we receive an email notifying when the strings have shipped?


----------



## 164343

Clocked92 said:


> Just wondering if we ordered, do we receive an email notifying when the strings have shipped?


Yes, you should receive a email..
Thank you!!!


----------



## meanmachine

I purchased my first set through JBK about a year ago. Very happy with how they turned out. This pic was when I was just getting it dialed in. 1 @ 20, 40, 60 yards. Standing at different spots in yard is why arrows are not straight with each other.


----------



## cnvf250

Got my new JBK in this weekend. They ended up costing me too much money. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hd1200xlc08

Ordered mine on April 22.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausarcher

Just got 2 sets of these arrive in Australia and the quality is great, Jeff was also great to deal with.


----------



## norsemen

Another great set of threads from JBK.......Thanks Jeff


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=5978857&d=1496409257&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## Frank-the-5th

Great strings, great customer service 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moco4man

Frank-the-5th said:


> Great strings, great customer service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they install the speed nocks for you in the same place as factory string?


----------



## Frank-the-5th

moco4man said:


> Did they install the speed nocks for you in the same place as factory string?


Yessir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moco4man

Thanks sir. That's all I needed to know. From everything I read, you can't beat JBK strings


----------



## ChuckA84

jbkstrings said:


> Yes, you should receive a email..
> Thank you!!!


Hey Jeff, just placed an order to try out the new Mercury threads. Just wanted to let you know that when I went to check out through paypal it was messing up and trying to charge me double for shipping ($11.90) on 1 set of threads with speed nocks added. I tried the pay by credit card option and that worked correctly and I submitted the order.


----------



## 164343

ChuckA84 said:


> Hey Jeff, just placed an order to try out the new Mercury threads. Just wanted to let you know that when I went to check out through paypal it was messing up and trying to charge me double for shipping ($11.90) on 1 set of threads with speed nocks added. I tried the pay by credit card option and that worked correctly and I submitted the order.


Thank you for the order and it is being looked into!!


----------



## T0N9

Jeff, Fathers Day promo?


----------



## hvystinger

Shout out to Jeff for an awesome set of blue and purple Halon 6 threads. They look and shoot great. Will never shoot a bow new or not with a factory set of strings again. These strings rock!!!
Thank you Jeff! Well done.
Albert


----------



## 164343

T0N9 said:


> Jeff, Fathers Day promo?


Thank you for asking!! however no sales at this time.


----------



## 164343

hvystinger said:


> Shout out to Jeff for an awesome set of blue and purple Halon 6 threads. They look and shoot great. Will never shoot a bow new or not with a factory set of strings again. These strings rock!!!
> Thank you Jeff! Well done.
> Albert


You are very welcome!! Glad it all worked out well for you..


----------



## Kris87

Got my new Fury strings for my CA34's. I've used Jeff for all my strings in the past. I was extra careful getting these new quad track strings on, and I'm glad I did. When I put both bows on the scale and draw board, they were both in perfect spec, and the cam sync was dead on. Now that's rare for a new set of strings. These new cams aren't the easiest or fastest to change out strings, so take your time on this new ECS cam. But kudos to Jeff again for top notch strings. There aren't many builders you can get on the phone like you can him, and I always enjoy talking tech tuning with him. Thanks again brother.


----------



## Kris87

Man I hate fuzzy pics. Sorry.


----------



## Aspencer

Jeff-
Do you know about how long it would take to receive strings if i order Monday to NY?


----------



## Omega

Kris87 said:


> Got my new Fury strings for my CA34's. I've used Jeff for all my strings in the past. I was extra careful getting these new quad track strings on, and I'm glad I did. When I put both bows on the scale and draw board, they were both in perfect spec, and the cam sync was dead on. Now that's rare for a new set of strings. These new cams aren't the easiest or fastest to change out strings, so take your time on this new ECS cam. But kudos to Jeff again for top notch strings. There aren't many builders you can get on the phone like you can him, and I always enjoy talking tech tuning with him. Thanks again brother.


Photobucket strikes again! Nuts to them! They want $40 per month so people can link pics on forums!! It used to be free, but it's nuts to go from free to $480 per year.

Back on subject, I want to try some JBK strings.


----------



## 164343

Aspencer said:


> Jeff-
> Do you know about how long it would take to receive strings if i order Monday to NY?


At this time new orders will be about 2 weeks.Thanks!!


----------



## KYBowhunter89

Has anyone heard from Jeff or ordered from him?
This thread hasn't been updated in a while.


----------



## JD77

Received two sets on the 11th from him. The are perfect like always. 
JD


----------



## WMA HUNTER

Ordered a set Tuesday 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PostalRandy23

I hate having to figure stuff out on the website. Can I just call to place my order and ask questions?


----------



## 164343

Hi folks,it has been a while since I posted..Just so you know I am having a small sale that will run through the weekend.Strings sets are 60 and 65 depending on your bow, speed nocks are extra and will be installed per factory spec.The website is updated for the sale and phone orders are welcomed as well..


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

Couldn't resist.... can't wait for the new set... it's like Christmas every time!! Thank you!


----------



## 17ghk

Awesome strings sale or no sale! Best out of the ones I've tried.


----------



## longbeard02

Tagged


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders!!!


----------



## onlyaspike

Bump for the BEST string builder I've used....


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!! Happy Thanksgiving everyone,I will not be reachable by phone on Friday..You may still reach me by email and I will get to you as soon as possible. This sale ends at midnight on Monday should you need to speak with me from Friday on I will be happy to answer all your questions over the phone on Monday!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders!!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you very folks!!!


----------



## vitog

How many days out at this time?


----------



## CamoQuest

The sale came at a good time. Looking forward to seeing and shooting the new set!


----------



## 164343

Thank you for all your orders at this time the sale is over!! Might be something else coming soon!!


----------



## bowhuntercoop

Ordered a new set for my nitrum turbo! Thanks for making the best strings out there!


----------



## 164343

Hello,I would like to let everyone, at this time gift certificates are now available on the website!!
Thank you!


----------



## BrowninG77

Ordered a new set of strings today! Looking forward to installing. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## njbowhntr

Put my order in a couple days ago. Flo Purple and Purple with Flo Green pinstripe. I even ordered a new bow press to install them. My Christmas presents to me.


----------



## craigxt

Will be placing an order on Tuesday. This will be my 6th set from Jeff. All have been flawless.


----------



## sharptrenton

Waiting on my set


----------



## GeorgiaCowboy

Love my JBK bow strings!


----------



## expacker

These are awesome strings, very impressed! Absolutely no peep rotation and my bow tuned up with no adjustments for string stretch. Highly recommend these strings, thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigblock534

Thanks for a Great set of threads Jeff. Very pleased with them.


----------



## tonygoz

Sent an email ([email protected]). 

Time to order another set of strings/cables, but have some questions on a Mathews Halon 32(6) build.

Thanks Jeff,
Tony


----------



## tonygoz

Quick response as usual. Thanks for digging up those specs for me Jeff. 

PayPal on the way!


----------



## Benjamin59

Ordered three sets two for my spectra e and one for my tempest 3D


----------



## NY12020

Satin Merc Shootdown with Royal Blue JBK threads...I like it!

Great strings by JBK as usual.


----------



## 164343

Hello,just would like to let you folks know that I am having a sale.You may place your order from the website,also would like to mention the remainder of Oct orders will be shipped out next week as well as the start of the sale orders..www.jbkstrings.com
Thank you


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders!!


----------



## 164343

Thank you everyone for your orders!!!


----------



## harleyryder

Ordered mine yesterday !! Can't wait to get them


----------



## shaner3d

About time to bump this thread back to the top!! JBK!!


----------



## Seadonist

I just received an email containing what looks to be an order confirmation from an order placed on 2/20, but I’m assuming it’s a shipping confirmation. Can you please check to see if order # 36263 has shipped? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Seadonist said:


> I just received an email containing what looks to be an order confirmation from an order placed on 2/20, but I’m assuming it’s a shipping confirmation. Can you please check to see if order # 36263 has shipped? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, yes your order has shipped... I will PM you the tracking number.
Thank you


----------



## Seadonist

jbkstrings said:


> Hello, yes your order has shipped... I will PM you the tracking number.
> Thank you


All good, guys. Thanks for the update!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 164343

Hello,I would like to let everyone know that it has been a very tough time for my wife and I..My 49 year old brother in law moved in with us, and we became his care takers..He had liver and lung cancer,with this said it pushed many orders back do to the amount of care he needed..I am very sorry to each and everyone of you that has been effected by this,I have had customers contact me and understood the situation and I thank you for that..As of 5 am this morning he has moved on to a better place!! I will be closed until May 1st at this time I will be at normal hours and if you have a order with me and would like a refund I will be happy to do so.Please contact me on that day and I will be happy to do it..Again I am very and truly sorry about this,I also understand that have been very difficult to reach at times and I am sorry about this as well!
Thank you
Jeff


----------



## Swampwise

Feel for you and wish you and your family the strength to get through this tough situation.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## CastleBravo

So sorry to hear that Jeff. Sending you and family good vibes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2

Jeff,i'm very sorry to hear this.Best of luck with everything.


----------



## Tn10point

You and your family are in my prayers.
As for my string order. I'm good with waiting on them. I've strayed and tried a few others string builders. And nothing out there compares to your strings.


----------



## Benjamin59

Jeff I am deeply sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## cnvf250

Sending prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley D

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## IClark

Hang in there Jeff. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Dare Sportsman

I've been waiting for a set of strings for a week or two, who cares? Some things are more important than bowstrings, went through it with my brother, its my backup bow anyway. Take time to mourn your loss.


----------



## 164343

Hi just would like to say that at this time any new orders will start to ship in 5-6 business days..Also take a look at the website for my new pricing.
Thank you


----------



## 164343

Thank you for your orders.. Still shipping in 5-6 business days.


----------



## Kris87

I need a new bow so I can get some new JBK's on the way. That's the downside when you like your bow and don't buy anything new every year. Bummer.


----------



## nwmnbowhunter

The best!!


----------

